# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Психологические защиты

## June

Они есть у всех, ну или почти у всех людей. У одних они примитивные, у других зрелые. Считается, что вторые полезнее первых. Мак-Вильямс пишет, что защиты невротиков полезно атаковать, в то же время защиты психотиков, наоборот, холить и лелеять. Человек без них как без кожи.

Тут мало кто любит читать кирпичи текста, но если найдётся читатель, которому совсем нечем заняться, мне есть, что ему предложить. Сначала коротко в изложении Кирилла Горелова, затем подробнее, версия Нэнси Мак-Вильямс.

----------


## June

*Психологические защиты. Простые.*

1. ИЗОЛЯЦИЯ.
Психологический уход в другое состояние- это автоматическая реакция, которую можно наблюдать у самых крошечных человеческих существ. Взрослый вариант того же самого явления можно наблюдать у людей, изолирующихся от социальных или межличностных ситуаций. И замещающих напряжение, происходящее от взаимодействий с другими, стимуляцией, исходящей от фантазий их внутреннего мира. Склонность к использованию химических веществ (никотина, алкоголя, наркотиков), для изменения состояния сознания так же может рассматриваться как разновидность изоляции. У генетически предрасположенных - впечатлительных людей нередко развивается богатая внутренняя фантазийная жизнь, а внешний мир они воспринимают как «проблематичный» или «эмоционально бедный».
Очевидный недостаток защиты изоляцией состоит в том, что она выключает человека из активного участия в решении межличностных проблем. Такой человек, постоянно укрывающийся в собственном мире, испытывает терпение тех, кто его любит. Сопротивляется общению на эмоциональном уровне.
Главное достоинство изоляции как защитной стратегии состоит в том, что позволяя бежать (психологически) от реальности, она почти не требует искажения этой реальности. Человек, полагающийся на изоляцию, находит успокоение не в непонимании мира, а в удалении от него.

2. ОТРИЦАНИЕ.
Это попытка не принимать за реальность нежелательные для себя события. Еще один способ справиться с неприятностями - отказ принять их существование. Примечательна способность в таких случаях «пропускать» в своих воспоминаниях неприятные пережитые события, заменяя их вымыслом. Как защитный механизм, отрицание состоит в отвлечении внимания от болезненных идей и чувств, но не делает их абсолютно недоступными для сознания.
Так, многие люди боятся серьезных заболеваний. И скорее будут отрицать наличие даже самых первых явных симптомов, чем обратятся к врачу. А болезнь прогрессирует. Этот же защитный механизм срабатывает, когда кто-нибудь из семейной пары «не видит», отрицает имеющиеся проблемы в супружеской жизни. И такое поведение не редко приводит к разрыву отношений.
Человек, который прибегнул к отрицанию, просто игнорирует «болезненные» для него реальности и действует так, словно они не существуют. Будучи уверенным в своих достоинствах, он пытается привлечь внимание окружающих всеми способами и средствами. И при этом видит только позитивное отношение к своей персоне. Критика и неприятие просто игнорируются. Новые люди рассматриваются как потенциальные поклонники. И вообще, считает себя человеком без проблем, потому что отрицает наличие трудностей (сложностей) в своей жизни. Имеет завышенную самооценку.

3. ВСЕМОГУЩИЙ КОНТРОЛЬ.
Ощущение, что ты способен влиять на мир, обладаешь силой, является, несомненно, необходимым условием самоуважения, берущего начало в инфантильных и нереалистических, однако на определенной стадии развития - нормальных фантазиях всемогущества.
Первым, кто вызвал интерес к «стадиям развития чувства реальности», был Ш. Ференци (1913). Он указывал, что на инфантильной стадии первичного всемогущества, или грандиозности, фантазия обладания контролем над миром нормальна. По мере взросления ребенка, она естественным образом трансформируется в идею вторичного «зависимого» или «производного» всемогущества, когда всемогущим воспринимается один из тех, кто первоначально заботится о ребенке.
По мере дальнейшего взросления, ребенок примиряется с тем неприятным фактом, что ни один человек не обладает неограниченными возможностями. Некоторый здравый остаток этого инфантильного ощущения всемогущества сохраняется во всех нас и поддерживает чувство компетентности и жизненной эффективности.
У некоторых людей потребность испытывать чувство всемогущественного контроля жизненно необходимо. И интерпретировать происходящее с нами обусловленное их собственной неограниченной властью совершенно непреодолимо.
Такой человек организуется вокруг поиска и переживания удовольствия от ощущения, что он может эффективно проявлять и использовать собственное всемогущество, в связи с чем, все этические и практические соображения отходят на второй план.
«Перешагивать через других» – вот основное занятие и источник удовольствия для индивидов, в личности которых преобладает всемогущественный контроль. Их часто можно встретить там, где необходимы хитрость, любовь к возбуждению, опасность и готовность подчинить все интересы главной цели – проявить свое влияние.

4. ИДЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ (и ОБЕСЦЕНИВАНИЕ).
Тезис Ференци о постепенном замещении примитивных фантазий собственного всемогущества примитивными фантазиями о всемогуществе заботящегося лица по-прежнему важен. Все мы склонны к идеализации. Мы несем в себе остатки потребности приписывать особые достоинства и власть людям, от которых эмоционально зависим. Нормальная идеализация является существенным компонентом зрелой любви.
И появляющаяся в ходе развития личности тенденция деидеализировать, или обесценивать тех, к кому мы питаем детскую привязанность, представляется нормальной и важной частью процесса сепарации (отделения) – индивидуализации. У некоторых людей, однако, потребность идеализировать остается более или менее неизменной еще с младенчества. Их поведение обнаруживает признаки архаических, отчаянных усилий противопоставить внутреннему паническому ужасу уверенность в том, что кто – то, к кому они привязаны, всемогущ, всеведущ и бесконечно благосклонен, и психологическое слияние с этим сверхъестественным Другим обеспечивает им безопасность. Они также надеются освободиться от стыда. Побочным продуктом идеализации и связанной с ней веры в совершенство является то, что собственные несовершенства переносятся особенно болезненно. «Слияние» с идеализируемым объектом – естественное в этой ситуации лекарство.
Обесценивание – неизбежная оборотная сторона потребности в идеализации. Поскольку в человеческой жизни нет ничего совершенного, архаические пути идеализации неизбежно приводят к разочарованию. Чем сильнее идеализируется объект, тем более радикально обесценивание его ожидает. Чем больше иллюзий, тем тяжелее переживание их крушения.
В повседневной жизни аналогией этому процессу служит та мера ненависти и гнева, которая может обрушиться на того, кто казался таким многообещающим и не оправдал ожиданий. Некоторые люди всю жизнь занимаются тем, что в повторных циклах идеализации и обесценивания сменяют одни интимные отношения другими.

----------


## June

*ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ. СЛОЖНЫЕ.*

1. ВЫТЕСНЕНИЕ.
Наиболее универсальное средство избегания внутреннего конфликта. Это сознательное усилие человека предавать забвению фрустрирующие (разочаровывающие, травмирующие) впечатления путем переноса внимания на другие формы активности, явления и т.п. Иначе говоря, вытеснение — произвольное подавление, которое приводит к истинному забыванию соответствующих событий-переживаний.
Одним из ярких примеров вытеснения можно считать анорексию — отказ от приема пищи. Это постоянно и «успешно» осуществляемое вытеснение необходимости покушать. Как правило «анорексивное» вытеснение является следствием страха пополнеть и, следовательно, дурно выглядеть. В клинике неврозов иногда встречается синдром нервной анорексии, которой чаще подвержены девушки возраста 14 - 18 лет. В пубертатный период ярко выражаются изменения внешности и тела. Оформляющуюся грудь и появление округлости в бедрах девушки часто воспринимают как симптом начинающейся полноты. И, как правило, начинают усиленно с этой «полнотой» бороться. Некоторые подростки не могут открыто отказываться от еды, предлагаемой им родителями. А по сему, как только прием пищи окончен, они тут же идут в туалетную комнату, где вызывают рвотный рефлекс. Это, с одной стороны, освобождает от «грозящей пополнению» пищи, с другой — приносит психологическое облегчение. Со временем наступает момент, когда рвотный рефлекс срабатывает автоматически на прием пищи. И болезнь — сформирована. Первоначальная причина болезни успешно вытеснена. Остались последствия.

2. РЕГРЕССИЯ.
Социальное и эмоциональное развитие никогда не идёт строго прямым путём. В процессе роста личности наблюдаются колебания, которые с возрастом становятся менее драматичными, и никогда полностью не проходят. Одной из тенденций, присущих каждому человеку, является возвращение к знакомому «детскому» способу действия после того, как был достигнут новый уровень компетенции-развития.
Данный механизм - бессознателен. Некоторые люди используют регрессию как защиту чаще, чем другие. Например, реагируя на стресс, вызываемый возрастными изменениями, тем, что заболевают. Этот вариант регрессии, известный как соматизация, обычно довольно резистентен к изменениям.
Широко известно, что соматизация (проявление стрессовых переживаний в телесных ощущениях, недомоганиях) и ипохондрия (проявление телесных недомоганий, болезней в виде многократно усиленных психологических переживаний), как и другие виды регрессии, являющие собой беспомощность и детские модели поведения, могут служить краеугольным камнем в характере личности.
Здесь же могут рассматриваться некоторые виды алкоголизации, невроза навязчивых состояний.

3. ИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛИЗАЦИЯ.
Вариант более высокого уровня изоляции переживания от интеллекта. Человек, использующий изоляцию обычно говорит, что не испытывает чувств, в то время как человек, использующий интеллектуализацию, разговаривает по поводу чувств, но таким образом, что у слушателя остаётся впечатление отсутствия эмоций.
Интеллектуализация сдерживает обычное переполнение эмоциями таким же образом, как изоляция сдерживает травматическую сверхстимуляцию. Когда человек может действовать рационально в ситуации, насыщенной эмоциональными значениями, это свидетельствует о значительной силе его Эго(Я), и в данном случае защита действует эффективно.
НО, если человек оказывается всюду неспособным оставить защитную когнитивную (интеллектуальную, мыслительную), неэмоциональную позицию, то другие люди склонны интуитивно считать его эмоционально неискренним.
Секс, добродушное поддразнивание, проявление артистизма и другие соответствующие взрослому человеку формы игры могут быть излишне ограниченны у человека, который научился зависеть от интеллектуализации, справляясь с жизненными трудностями.

4. РАЦИОНАЛИЗАЦИЯ.
Нахождение приемлемых причин и объяснений для «неприемлемых» мыслей и действий.
Рациональное объяснение как защитный механизм направлено не на разрешение противоречия, как основы конфликта, а на снятие напряжения при переживании дискомфорта с помощью квазилогичных объяснений. Естественно, что эти «оправдательные» объяснения мыслей и поступков более «этичны и благородны», нежели истинные мотивы. Таким образом, рационализация направлена сокрытие истинной мотивации.
С одной стороны, вроде бы не допускаются до сознания реальные мотивы, но, с другой стороны, этим мотивам позволяется реализоваться, но под красивым, социально одобряемым фасадом.
Самым простым примером рационализации может служить оправдательные объяснения школьника, получившего двойку. Ведь так обидно признаться всем (и самому себе в частности), что сам виноват – не выучил задание! Но на такой удар по самолюбию способен далеко не каждый. А критика со стороны других, значимых для тебя людей, болезненна. Вот и оправдывается школьник, придумывает «искренние» объяснения: «Это у преподавателя было плохое настроение, вот он двоек и понаставил всем ни за что», или «Я же не любимчик, как Иванов, вот он мне двойки и ставит за малейшие ошибки». Так красиво объясняет, убеждает всех, что сам верит во все это.
Люди, пользующиеся рациональной защитой, стараются на основании различных точек зрения построить свою концепцию как панацею от беспокойства. Заранее обдумывают все варианты своего поведения и их последствия. А эмоциональные переживания часто маскируют усиленными попытками рационального истолкования событий.

5. МОРАЛИЗАЦИЯ.
Является близкой родственницей рационализации. Когда некто рационализирует, он бессознательно ищет приемлемые, с разумной точки зрения, оправдания для выбранного решения. Когда же он морализирует, это означает: он просто-таки «обязан» следовать в данном направлении.
Рационализация перекладывает то, что человек хочет, на язык разума, морализация направляет эти желания в область оправданий или моральных обстоятельств.
Иногда морализацию можно рассматривать как более высокоразвитую версию расщепления. Склонность к морализации будет поздней стадией примитивной тенденции глобального деления на плохое и хорошее. В то время как расщепление у ребёнка естественным образом возникает прежде способности его интегрированного собственного «Я» выносить амбивалентность, решение в форме морализации через обращение к принципам, смешивает чувства, которые развивающееся собственная «Я» не способно выносить.

6. СМЕЩЕНИЕ.
Относиться к перенаправлению эмоций. С озабоченности чем-либо, или внимания с первоначального или естественного объекта на другой. Потому что его изначальная направленность по какой-либо причине тревожно неприемлема.
Страсть также может быть смещена. Сексуальные фетиши, по-видимому, можно объяснить как переориентацию интереса с гениталий человека на бессознательно связанную область – ноги или даже обувь.
Сама тревога нередко оказывается смещённой. Когда человек использует смещение тревоги с какой-то одной области на весьма специфический объект, который символизирует пугающие явления (страх пауков, боязнь ножей), то он страдает фобией.
Некоторые печальные культурные тенденции – как расизм, сексизм, гетеросексизм, громкое обличение проблем общества группами, лишёнными гражданских прав и имеющими слишком мало власти, чтобы отстоять свои права, содержат в себе значительный элемент смещения.
Положительные виды смещения включают в себя перевод агрессивной энергии в созидательную активность (выполняется огромное количество домашней работы, если люди находятся в возбуждённом состоянии), а также переадресовку эротических импульсов с нереальных или запрещённых сексуальных объектов на доступного партнёра.

7. СУБЛИМАЦИЯ.
Одно время это понятие находило широкое понимание среди образованной публики и представляло собой способ рассматривания различных человеческих наклонностей. Считалось, что сублимация является хорошей защитой, благодаря которой можно находить креативные, здоровые, социально приемлемые или конструктивные решения внутренних конфликтов между примитивными стремлениями и запрещающими силами.
Сублимация была тем обозначением, которое первоначально Фрейд дал социально-приемлемому выражению базирующихся на биологии импульсов (к которым относятся стремления сосать, кусать, есть, драться, совокупляться, разглядывать других и демонстрировать себя, наказывать, причинять боль, защищать потомство и так далее). Согласно Фрейду, инстинктивные желания обретают силу влияния благодаря обстоятельствам детства индивида, некоторые драйвы или конфликты приобретают особое значение и могут быть направлены на полезную созидательную деятельность.
Данная защита расценивается как здоровое средство разрешения психологических трудностей по двум причинам: во-первых, она благоприятствует конструктивному поведению, полезному для группы, во-вторых, разряжает импульс, вместо того, чтобы тратить огромную эмоциональную энергию на трансформацию его или на противодействие ему (отрицание, репрессия). Такая разрядка энергии считается положительной по своей сути.
Сублимация остаётся понятием, на которое по-прежнему ссылаются в психоаналитической литературе, если автор указывает на найденный кем-то креативный и полезный способ выражения проблемных импульсов и конфликтов. В противоположность общему неправильному пониманию того обстоятельства, что объектом психотерапии является избавление от инфантильных побуждений, психоаналитическая позиция относительно здоровья и роста подразумевает представление о том, что инфантильная часть нашей природы продолжает существовать и во взрослом состоянии. У нас нет возможности совершенно избавиться от неё. Мы можем только сдерживать её более или менее удачно.

----------


## June

*Нэнси Мак-Вильямс. Первичные (примитивные) защитные процессы.*

----------


## June

*Примитивная изоляция*

Когда младенец перевозбужден или расстроен, он попросту засыпает. Психологический уход в другое состояние сознания – это автоматическая реакция, которую можно наблюдать у самых крошечных человеческих существ. Взрослый вариант того же самого явления можно наблюдать у людей, изолирующихся от социальных или межличностных ситуаций и замещающих напряжение, происходящее от взаимодействий с другими, стимуляцией, исходящей от фантазий их внутреннего мира. Склонность к использованию химических веществ для изменения состояния сознания также может рассматриваться как разновидность изоляции. Некоторые специалисты, среди которых и авторы новой редакции DSM, предпочитают термин “аутистическое фантазирование”, обозначающий одну из форм более общей тенденции избегать личностных контактов, термину “изоляция”. 
Некоторые младенцы конституционально значительно более других склонны к такой форме реагирования на стресс; исследователи замечали, что более всего склонны к изоляции те малыши, которые наиболее чувствительны. У конституционально впечатлительных людей нередко развивается богатая внутренняя фантазийная жизнь, а внешний мир они воспринимают как проблематичный или эмоционально бедный. Склонность к изоляции может усиливаться вследствие эмоционального вторжения или столкновения с людьми, заботившимися о младенце, а также с другими ранними объектами. Человека, привычно изолирующегося и исключающего другие пути реагирования на тревогу, аналитики описывают как шизоидного. 
Очевидный недостаток защиты изоляцией состоит в том, что она выключает человека из активного участия в решении межличностных проблем. Люди, имеющие дело с шизоидной личностью, зачастую не знают, как получить от нее какую-либо эмоциональную реакцию. “Он просто возится с пультом телевизора и ничего мне не отвечает” – вот наиболее типичная жалоба. Личности, постоянно укрывающиеся в собственном внутреннем мире, испытывают терпение тех, кто их любит, сопротивляясь общению на эмоциональном уровне. Пациенту с серьезным эмоциональным расстройством трудно помочь вследствие явного безразличия к психотерапевту, стремящемуся завоевать его внимание и привязанность. 
Главное достоинство изоляции как защитной стратегии состоит в том, что, позволяя психологическое бегство от реальности, она почти не требует ее искажения. Человек, полагающийся на изоляцию, находит успокоение не в непонимании мира, а в удалении от него. Благодаря этому, он может быть чрезвычайно восприимчив, нередко к большому изумлению тех, кто махнул на него рукой как на тупого и пассивного. И, несмотря на отсутствие склонности к выражению собственных чувств, такой человек бывает очень восприимчив к чувствам других. На здоровом конце шизоидной оси мы находим людей, выдающихся своей креативностью: художников, писателей, ученых-теоретиков, философов, религиозных мистиков и других высокоталантливых созерцателей жизни, чье свойство находиться в стороне от стереотипов дает им способности к уникальному неординарному видению.

----------


## June

*Отрицание*

Еще один ранний способ справляться с неприятностями – отказ принять их существование. Все мы автоматически отвечаем таким отрицанием на любую катастрофу. Первая реакция человека, которому сообщили о смерти близкого: “Нет!”. Эта реакция – отзвук архаического процесса, уходящего корнями в детский эгоцентризм, когда познанием управляет дологическая убежденность: “Если я не признаю этого, значит, это не случилось”. Подобные процессы вдохновили Сельму Фрайберг назвать свою классическую популярную книгу о раннем детстве “Волшебные годы” (Selma Fraiberg, “Magic years”, 1959). 
Человек, для которого отрицание является фундаментальной защитой, всегда настаивает на том, что “все прекрасно и все к лучшему”. Родители одного из моих пациентов продолжали рожать одного ребенка за другим, хотя уже трое из их отпрысков умерли от того, что любые другие родители, не находящиеся в состоянии отрицания, поняли бы как генетическое нарушение. Они отказывались оплакивать умерших детей, игнорировали страдания двух здоровых сыновей, отвергали советы обратиться в генетическую консультацию и твердили, что происходящее с ними есть воля Бога, знающего их благо лучше их самих. Переживания восторга и всепоглощающей радости, особенно когда они возникают в ситуациях, в которых большинство людей нашли бы негативные стороны, также говорят о действии отрицания. 
Большинство из нас до некоторой степени прибегает к отрицанию, с достойной целью сделать жизнь менее неприятной, и у многих людей есть свои конкретные области, где эта защита преобладает над остальными. Большинство людей, чьи чувства уязвлены, в ситуации, когда плакать неуместно или неразумно, более охотно откажутся от своих чувств, чем, полностью их осознавая, подавят слезы сознательным усилием. В чрезвычайных обстоятельствах способность к отрицанию опасности для жизни на уровне эмоций может оказаться спасительной. Благодаря отрицанию мы можем реалистически предпринять самые эффективные и даже героические действия. Каждая война оставляет нам массу историй о людях, которые “не потеряли головы” в ужасных, смертельно опасных обстоятельствах и в результате спасли себя и своих товарищей. 
Хуже то, что отрицание может привести и к противоположному исходу. Одна моя знакомая отказывается делать ежегодные гинекологические анализы, словно, игнорируя возможность рака матки и шейки матки, она магическим образом может избежать этих болезней. Жена, отрицающая, что избивающий ее муж опасен; алкоголик, настаивающий, что не имеет никаких проблем с алкоголем; мать, игнорирующая свидетельства о сексуальных домогательствах к ее дочери; пожилой человек, не помышляющий об отказе от вождения машины, несмотря на явное ослабление способностей к этому, – все это знакомые примеры отрицания в его худшем виде. 
Данная психоаналитическая концепция более или менее без искажений воспринята повседневным языком, отчасти потому, что слово “отрицание”, так же как “изоляция”, не стало жаргонным. Другая причина популярности этой концепции – ее особая роль в программе “12 шагов” (лечения наркомании) и других мероприятиях, направленных на помощь их участникам в осознании привычного использования ими этой защиты и для того, чтобы помочь им выйти из ада, который они создали для себя. 
Компонент отрицания можно найти в большинстве более зрелых защит. Возьмем, например, утешительную веру в то, что отвергший вас человек на самом деле хотел быть с вами, но просто еще не готов отдать себя целиком и оформить ваши отношения. В этом случае мы наблюдаем отрицание отвержения, а также более изощренный прием нахождения оправдания, который называется рационализацией. Аналогично этому, защита путем реактивного формирования, когда эмоция обращается в свою противоположность (ненависть – любовь), является специфическим и более сложным видом отрицания чувства, от которого нужно защититься, чем просто отказ испытывать данное чувство. 
Самый очевидный пример психопатологии, обусловленной использованием отрицания, – мания. Пребывая в маниакальном состоянии, люди могут в невероятной степени отрицать свои физические потребности, потребность в сне, финансовые затруднения, личные слабости и даже свою смертность. В то время как депрессия делает совершенно невозможным игнорирование болезненных фактов жизни, мания придает им психологическую незначимость. Люди, для которых отрицание служит основной защитой, маниакальны по своему характеру. Аналитически ориентированные клиницисты относят их к типу гипоманиакальных. (Приставка “гипо”, означающая “мало” или “несколько”, указывает на отличие этих людей от индивидов, переживающих настоящие маниакальные эпизоды.) 
Эта категория была охарактеризована также словом “циклотимия” (“чередование эмоций), поскольку в ней наблюдается тенденция чередования маниакальных и депрессивных настроений, обычно не достигающих выраженности клинически диагностируемого биполярного заболевания. Аналитики рассматривают эти перепады как результат периодических использований отрицания, за которыми каждый раз следует неизбежный “обвал”, когда у человека вследствие маниакального состояния наступает истощение. 
Наличие ничем не модифицированного отрицания у взрослого человека, как и других примитивных защит, является поводом для беспокойства. Однако слегка гипоманиакальные люди могут быть очаровательны. Многие комические и эстрадные артисты демонстрируют остроумие, энергетический подъем, склонность играть словами и заразительно приподнятое настроение. Именно эти признаки характеризует людей, которые в течение длительного времени успешно отстраняют и трансформируют болезненные переживания. Но близкие и друзья нередко замечают и оборотную сторону их характера – тяжелую и депрессивную, и часто нетрудно увидеть психологическую цену их маниакального шарма.

----------


## June

*Всемогущий контроль*

Мы исходим из того положения, что для новорожденного мир и собственное “Я” составляют единое целое. Пиаже отразил это утверждение в своей концепции “первичного эгоцентризма” (Piaget, 1937) – фазы когнитивного развития, примерно соответствующей “первичному нарциссизму” Фрейда, в течение которой превалируют первичные мыслительные процессы. Это означает, что источник всех событий новорожденный воспринимает в некотором смысле как внутренний: если младенцу холодно и заботящийся о нем человек замечает это и как-то его согревает, у ребенка возникает довербальное переживание магического добывания тепла им самим. Осознание того, что контроль находится в отделенных от него других людях, вне его самого, еще не появилось. 
Ощущение, что ты способен влиять на мир, обладаешь силой, является, несомненно, необходимым условием самоуважения, берущего начало в инфантильных и нереалистических, однако на определенной стадии развития нормальных фантазиях всемогущества. Первым, кто вызвал интерес к “стадиям развития чувства реальности”, был Шандор Ференци (Sandor Ferenczi, 1913). Он указывал, что на инфантильной стадии первичного всемогущества, или грандиозности, фантазия обладания контролем над миром нормальна. По мере взросления ребенка она на следующей стадии естественным образом трансформируется в идею вторичного, “зависимого” или “производного” всемогущества, когда один из тех, кто первоначально заботится о ребенке, воспринимается как всемогущий. 
В конце концов, по мере дальнейшего взросления, ребенок примиряется с тем неприятным фактом, что ни один человек не обладает неограниченными возможностями. Большинство аналитиков предполагает, что предпосылкой зрелой взрослой позиции, согласно которой никто не обладает неограниченной властью, парадоксальным образом является противоположный эмоциональный опыт младенчества, достаточно защищенного на первых порах времени жизни, в течение которого ребенок мог наслаждаться нормальными на той фазе иллюзиями сначала собственного всемогущества, а затем – всемогущества людей, от которых он зависел. 
Некоторый здоровый остаток этого инфантильного ощущения всемогущества сохраняется во всех нас и поддерживает чувство компетентности и жизненной эффективности. Если мы эффективно осуществляем свое намерение, у нас возникает естественное “пиковое чувство”. Всякий, испытавший когда-либо ощущение “близкой удачи” и вслед за ним выигрыш в некоей азартной игре, знает, сколь прекрасно это чувство всемогущественного контроля. Убежденность, высказанная прежним вице-президентом Кели и приписанная им своей бабушке, в том, что можно достичь абсолютно всего, если твердо решить и стоять на своем, является элементом стандартной американской идеологии, не выдерживающей проверки здравым смыслом и большей частью человеческого опыта. Но, тем не менее, эта убежденность порой играет мощную позитивную роль самоактуализирующегося вымысла. 
У некоторых людей потребность испытывать чувство всемогущественного контроля и интерпретировать происходящее с ними как обусловленное их собственной неограниченной властью совершенно непреодолима. Если личность организуется вокруг поиска и переживания удовольствия от ощущения, что она может эффективно проявлять и использовать собственное всемогущество, в связи с чем все этические и практические соображения отходят на второй план, существуют основания рассматривать эту личность как психопатическую (“социопатическая” и “антисоциальная” – синонимы более позднего происхождения). 
Бен Бурстен в своем классическом исследовании “Манипулятор” (Ben Bursten, “The Manipulator”, 1973a) подчеркивает, что социопатия и криминальность – это пересекающиеся, но не идентичные понятия. Это еще одна область, в которой обыденное представление и более изощренная психоаналитическая концептуализация расходятся между собой: в обществе стало принято говорить, что большинство преступников – психопаты, и наоборот. Однако многие люди, редко нарушающие закон, личностно мотивированы всемогущественным контролем как защитой. Исследование Бурстена посвящено использованию ими сознательной манипуляции как базовому способу избегания тревоги и поддерживания самоуважения. 
“Перешагивать через” других – вот основное занятие и источник удовольствия для индивидов, в личности которых преобладает всемогущественный контроль. Их часто можно встретить там, где необходимы хитрость, любовь к возбуждению, опасность и готовность подчинить все интересы главной цели – проявить свое влияние. Эти люди появляются, например, на ключевых позициях в бизнесе, где требуется рисковать: в политической системе, армии, ЦРУ и в других организациях скрытого воздействия (в коммерции, среди вождей культов и лидеров евангелизма, в рекламной и развлекательной индустриях и во всех сферах, где много власти в чистом виде).

----------


## June

*Примитивная идеализация (и обесценивание)*

Тезис Ференци о постепенном замещении примитивных фантазий собственного всемогущества примитивными фантазиями о всемогуществе заботящегося лица по-прежнему важен в психоаналитической клинической теории. Любой может наблюдать, как горячо малыш стремится верить, что мама или папа могут защитить его от всех жизненных опасностей. Становясь старше, мы забываем, насколько пугающим было первое столкновение с реалиями враждебности, подверженности болезням и неудачам, смерти и другим ужасам (Brenner, 1982). 
Одним из способов, которым ребенок может уберечь себя от этих подавляющих страхов, является вера в то, что кто-то, какая-то благодетельная всемогущая сила обеспечивает защиту. (Фактически, этим способом является желание верить в то, что люди, правящие миром, более мудры и могущественны, чем обычные, подверженные ошибкам и слабостям человеческие существа, и оно живет в большинстве из нас и дает знать о себе большей или меньшей сокрушенностью всякий раз, когда события показывают нам, что это лишь желание, а не реальность.) 
Убежденность маленьких детей в том, что их мать или отец способны к сверхчеловеческим деяниям, – великое благо и вместе с тем бедствие родительства. Существует неоспоримое преимущество в целительном действии наших “бо-бо”, и трудно найти что-либо более трогательное, чем безоглядное любящее доверие наших детей. Но в других случаях оно вызывает у родителей едва контролируемое раздражение. Я помню, как одна из моих дочерей в возрасте 2,5 лет устроила самый настоящий скандал, когда я пыталась объяснить ей, что нельзя остановить дождь для того, чтобы она могла пойти купаться. 
Все мы склонны к идеализации. Мы несем в себе остатки потребности приписывать особые достоинства и власть людям, от которых эмоционально зависим. Нормальная идеализация является существенным компонентом зрелой любви (Bergmann, 1987). И появляющаяся в ходе развития тенденция деидеализировать или обесценивать тех, к кому мы питали детскую привязанность, представляется нормальной и важной частью процесса сепарации-индивидуации. Ни один 18-летний не уйдет из дома добровольно, считая его много лучшим местом, чем то, куда он отправляется. У некоторых людей, однако, потребность идеализировать остается более или менее неизменной еще с младенчества. Их поведение обнаруживает признаки архаических отчаянных усилий противопоставить внутреннему паническому ужасу уверенность в том, что кто-то, к кому они привязаны, всемогущ, всеведущ и бесконечно благосклонен, и психологическое слияние с этим сверхъестественным Другим обеспечивает им безопасность. Они также надеются освободиться от стыда: побочным продуктом идеализации и связанной с ней веры в совершенство является то, что собственные несовершенства переносятся особенно болезненно; слияние с идеализируемым объектом – естественное в этой ситуации лекарство. 
Томление по всемогущественному заботящемуся существу естественным образом выражается в религиозных верованиях. Более проблематичным оно предстает в таких феноменах, как настаивание на том, что собственный любовник совершенен, гуру непогрешим, школа самая лучшая, вкус безупречен, правительство неспособно ошибаться и тому подобных иллюзиях. В Гайане в 1978 году более 900 человек добровольно выпили цианистый калий, предпочтя суицид признанию того факта, что их лидер Джим Джонс оказался не на высоте. В целом, чем более зависим человек, тем сильнее для него соблазн идеализации. Многие мои знакомые женщины во время беременности – пугающего столкновения с собственной уязвимостью – заявляли мне, что их гинеколог “замечателен” или “лучший в мире”. 
Если человек строит свою жизнь так, что создается впечатление, что он стремится ранжировать все аспекты человеческого бытия согласно ценности в сравнении с несовершенными альтернативами; а также что он мотивирован поиском совершенства – как через слияние с идеализированными объектами, так и через совершенствование собственного “Я”, – мы рассматриваем его как нарциссического. 
Психоаналитическая литература много внимания уделила другим аспектам нарциссической личности, в то время как структурно ее психология базируется на зависимости от защиты в форме примитивной идеализации. Другие знакомые нам свойства характера нарциссических личностей можно вывести из использования этой защиты. Так, их потребность постоянно заново убеждаться в своей привлекательности, силе, известности и значимости для других (в своем совершенстве) обусловлена зависимостью от этой защиты. Самооценка у людей, личность которых построена на примитивной идеализации, искажается идеей, что любить себя самого можно лишь совершенствуясь. 
Примитивное обесценивание – неизбежная оборотная сторона потребности в идеализации. Поскольку в человеческой жизни нет ничего совершенного, архаические пути идеализации неизбежно приводят к разочарованию. Чем сильнее идеализируется объект, тем более радикальное обесценивание его ожидает; чем больше иллюзий, тем тяжелее переживание их крушения. Терапевты, работающие с нарциссическими пациентами, могут горестно поведать о том “обвале”, который происходит, если пациент, полагавший, что его терапевт способен “ходить по воде, как по суху”, обнаруживает, что тот решительно не может ходить означенным образом. Общеизвестно, что рабочий альянс с нарциссическими пациентами имеет свойство внезапно рушиться, когда пациент разочаровывается в терапевте. Как бы ни было приятно в контрпереносе чувствовать себя объектом абсолютной идеализации, это тем не менее обременительно – как из-за раздражающих аспектов роли идеализированного, когда кто-то действительно верит, что вы можете остановить дождь, так и из-за того (большинство терапевтов познало это на собственном горьком опыте), что вас ставят на пьедестал лишь для того, чтобы потом с него сбросить. Мой коллега Дж. Уэйлп (J. Waihlp), личная беседа, май 1992) также добавляет, что эта роль сковывает терапевта: она соблазняет его отрицать свое неведение, с пренебрежением отвергать скромную помощь и содействие и заставляет считать, что речь должна идти только о наивысших результатах. 
В повседневной жизни аналогией этому процессу служит та мера ненависти и гнева, которая может обрушиться на того, кто казался таким многообещающим и не оправдал ожиданий. Мужчина, веривший, что онколог его жены был единственным специалистом по раку, который мог ее исцелить, с наибольшей вероятностью подаст на врача в суд, если болезнь жены все же одержит верх над усилиями доктора. Некоторые люди всю жизнь занимаются тем, что в повторных циклах идеализации и обесценивания сменяют одни интимные отношения другими. Каждый раз они воспринимают нового партнера как идеал, после того как в очередной раз предыдущий партнер оказался обычным человеческим существом. Модификация защиты примитивной идеализации – вот законная цель любой долговременной психоаналитической терапии, однако в работе с нарциссическими пациентами это особенно актуально благодаря массивному неблагоприятному действию этой защиты на их жизнь и жизнь тех, кто пытается их любить.

----------


## June

*Проекция, интроекция и проективная идентификация*

Я соединяю вместе обсуждение двух самых примитивных защитных процессов, проекции и интроекции, поскольку они представляют собой две стороны одной психологической медали. И там, и здесь наблюдается недостаточность психологического разграничения собственной личности и окружающего мира. Как упоминалось выше, в нормальном младенчестве прежде чем у ребенка развивается способность разделять ощущения, приходящие изнутри и извне, у него имеется генерализованное ощущение “самого себя”, тождественное переживанию “всего мира”. Вероятно, младенец, которого мучают колики, субъективно переживает это как “Боль!”, чем как “Что-то внутри меня болит”. Он еще не способен различать внутреннюю боль (колики) и происходящий извне дискомфорт, (давление слишком туго завязанных подгузников). На этом этапе недифференцированности начинают действовать процессы, которые позже в связи с их защитной функцией мы назовем проекцией и интроекцией. Когда эти процессы работают сообща, они объединяются в единую защиту, называемую проективной идентификацией. Некоторые авторы (Scharff, 1922) выделяют проективную и интроективную идентификацию, однако в обеих разновидностях на самом деле используются аналогичные процессы. 
Проекция – это процесс, в результате которого внутреннее ошибочно воспринимается как приходящее извне. В своих благоприятных и зрелых формах она служит основой эмпатии. Поскольку никто не в состоянии проникнуть в чужую психику, для понимания субъективного мира другого человека мы должны опираться на способность проецировать собственный опыт. Интуиция, явления невербального синхронизма и интенсивные переживания мистического единства с другим человеком или группой связаны с проекцией собственного “Я”, при мощной эмоциональной отдаче для обеих сторон. Хорошо известно, что влюбленные воспринимают состояния друг друга способами, которые сами не могут логически объяснить. 
Проекция в своих пагубных формах несет опасное непонимание и огромный ущерб межличностным отношениям. В тех случаях, когда спроецированные позиции серьезно искажают объект или когда спроецированное содержание состоит из отрицаемых и резко негативных частей собственного “Я”, возникают всевозможные проблемы. Кто-то может возмущаться тем, что их неправильно воспринимают. Если этим людям приписывают, например, предубежденность, зависть или преследование (эти качества чаще всего игнорируются у себя и приписываются другим), они платят тем же. Если для человека проекция является основным способом понимания мира и приспосабливания к жизни, можно говорить о параноидном характере*. 
Интроекция — это процесс, в результате которого идущее извне ошибочно воспринимается как приходящее изнутри. В своих благоприятных формах она ведет к примитивной идентификации со значимыми другими. Маленькие дети вбирают в себя всевозможные позиции, аффекты и формы поведения значимых в их жизни людей. Процесс этот столь тонкий, что кажется таинственным. Однако если его замечаешь, ошибиться невозможно. Задолго до того, как ребенок становится способным принять субъективное волевое решение быть таким, как мама или папа, он уже “проглотил” их в некоем примитивном смысле. 
В своих не столь позитивных формах интроекция, как и проекция, представляет собой очень деструктивный процесс. Наиболее известные и впечатляющие примеры патологической интроекции включают в себя процесс, названный, если учитывать его примитивность, несколько неудачно – “идентификация с агрессором” (A. Freud, 1936) *. Хорошо известно как из непосредственных наблюдений в естественных условиях (Bettelheim, 1960), так и из эмпирических исследований (Milgram, 1963), что в ситуациях переживания страха или плохого обращения люди пытаются овладеть своим страхом и страданием, перенимая качества мучителей. “Я не беспомощная жертва; я сам наношу удары и я могущественен,” – людей неосознанно влечет к подобной защите. Понимание данного механизма критически важно для процесса психотерапии. Он не совпадает ни с какими диагностическими категориями, однако особенно ярко проявляет себя при характерологических предрасположенностях к садизму, эксплозивности и тому, что часто называют импульсивностью, вводя этим словом в заблуждение (см. “отреагирование” в главе 6). 
Другой путь, которым интроекция может приводить к патологии, связан с горем и его отношением к депрессии (Freud, 1917). Когда кого-то мы любим или глубоко к кому-то привязаны, мы интроецируем этого человека, и его репрезентация внутри нас становится частью нашей идентичности (“Я сын Тома, муж Мэри, отец Сью, друг Дана” и так далее). Если человек, образ которого мы интернализовали, умер, разлучен с нами или отвержен, мы чувствуем не только, что окружающий нас мир стал беднее, но также что мы сами как-то уменьшились, какая-то часть нашего собственного “Я” умерла. Чувство пустоты начинает доминировать в нашем внутреннем мире. Кроме того, если, стремясь воссоздать присутствие любимого объекта, вместо того, чтобы его отпустить, мы становимся поглощены вопросом о том, в результате какой нашей ошибки или греха он ушел от нас. Притягательная сила этого обычно неосознаваемого процесса основана на скрытой в нем надежде, что, поняв свою ошибку, мы вернем человека (еще одна манифестация инфантильного всемогущества). Таким образом, если мы пытаемся избежать горя, то взамен получаем бессознательные самоупреки. Фрейд (Freud, 1917) прекрасно описал процесс горевания как постепенное примирение с ситуацией утраты, в которой “тень объекта пала на Эго.” Если же человек не в состоянии с течением времени внутренне отделиться от любимого существа, образ которого им интроецирован, и не может эмоционально переключиться на других людей (что и составляет функцию процесса горевания), он будет продолжать чувствовать себя “уменьшенным”, недостойным, истощенным и потерянным. Людей, систематически использующих интроекцию для уменьшения тревоги и сохранения целостности собственного “Я” путем удержания психологических связей с неудовлетворительными объектами ранних лет жизни, можно со всем основанием рассматривать как характерологически депрессивных.

----------


## June

Мелани Кляйн (Melanie Klein, 1946) – первый аналитик, описавший защитный процесс, который она постоянно обнаруживала у наиболее нарушенных пациентов и который она назвала “проективной идентификацией”. Огделл (Ogdell, 1982) сжато охарактеризовал это соединение проективного и интроективного механизмов следующим образом:

“При проективной идентификации не только пациент воспринимает терапевта искаженным образом, обусловленным ранними объектными отношениями пациента: кроме этого, на терапевта оказывается давление, чтобы он тоже переживал себя в соответствии с бессознательной фантазией пациента”.

Иными словами, пациент не только проецирует внутренние объекты, но и вынуждает человека, на которого он их проецирует, вести себя подобно этим объектам – как если бы у него были те же самые интроекты. Проективная идентификация – сложное понятие, вызвавшее массу споров в психоаналитической литературе (Finell, 1986). Одни исследователи утверждали, что проективная идентификация качественно не отличается от проекции, в то время как другие полагали, что введение этой концепции имеет огромное клиническое и теоретическое значение (Kernberg, 1975). В моем понимании она укладывается в следующие рамки: и проекция, и интроекция имеют целый континуум форм – от самых примитивных до самых зрелых (Kernberg, 1976). На примитивном конце спектра они слиты, поскольку в них смешано внутреннее и внешнее. Это слияние мы и называем проективной идентификацией. В главе 4 я коротко обсуждала ее действие при психотических и пограничных состояниях. 
Для того, чтобы проиллюстрировать отличия этого процесса от зрелой проекции, рассмотрим гипотетические высказывания двух молодых людей на предварительной беседе перед госпитализацией.

Пациент А (несколько извиняющимся тоном): 
– Я знаю, что у меня нет причин считать, что вы меня осуждаете, но я все равно так думаю и ничего не могу с этим поделать. 
Пациент В (обвинительным тоном): 
– Вы, психиатры паршивые, все любите вот так сидеть в кресле и судить людей, но мне плевать, что вы там думаете!

Предположим, что в реальности психотерапевт начинает сессию с каждым из этих пациентов, находясь в искренне дружественной, заинтересованной, безоценочной позиции. Судя по содержанию, пациентов беспокоит примерно одно и тоже: терапевт может принять по отношению к ним жесткую оценочную позицию. Оба пациента проецируют на терапевта интернализованный критикующий объект. Однако их коммуникации сильно различаются по следующим трем аспектам. 
Во-первых, пациент А обнаруживает признаки наблюдающего Эго, части собственного “Я”, которая может видеть, что его фантазия совершенно не обязательно соответствует реальности, в этом случае проекция Эго-дистонна. Пациент В, с другой стороны, переживает проецируемое как точное описание позиции терапевта; его проекция Эго-синтонна. Он настолько убежден в этом, что тут же предпринимает встречную атаку в ответ на нападение, которое, как он уверен, уже планирует терапевт. Здесь имеет место слияние когнитивных, аффективных и поведенческих измерений опыта, характерное для примитивных процессов. 
Во-вторых, проективные процессы двух пациентов различаются в том, насколько они достигают защитной цели – избавления от неприятного чувства. Пациент А вывел вовне критическую позицию и испытывает облегчение, сообщая о ней. Пациент В проецирует и, в то же время, сохраняет ее. Он приписывает ее другому человеку, но это не избавляет его от того обстоятельства, что он чувствует себя осуждающим. Кернберг характеризует данный аспект проективной идентификации как “сохранение эмпатии” с проецированным содержанием. 
Наконец, коммуникации пациентов имеют совершенно разное эмоциональное воздействие. Терапевту легко симпатизировать пациенту А. Между ними должен быстро сформироваться рабочий альянс. С пациентом В терапевт столь же быстро начнет ощущать себя именно таким, каким тот его воспринимает: равнодушным, осуждающим и не собирающимся тратить энергию, необходимую для того, чтобы попытаться проявить заботу об этом пациенте. Иными словами, контртрансфер терапевта с первым пациентом будет позитивным и мягким, со вторым – негативным и интенсивным. 
Свойство проективной идентификации действовать как “самоактуализирующееся пророчество” однажды было мне объяснено Коэном (Cohen, личная беседа, февраль 1987) как естественный результат степени нарушений, достаточной для того, чтобы восприятие реальности основывалось на очень примитивных механизмах, но недостаточной для психоза. Женщина, бессознательно заинтересованная в том, чтобы укорениться в реальности, будет чувствовать себя не столь сумасшедшей, если вызовет в другом человеке проявление чувств, которые, как она убеждена, у него существуют. Истинно психотическую женщину не волнует, “подходит” ее проекция или нет, поэтому она не вынуждает других, чтобы те своими реакциями подтвердили адекватность ее проекции и, тем самым, ее нормальность. 
Проективная идентификация – воздействие особо мощное и бросающее вызов способности терапевта к оказанию помощи. Все защиты, обсуждаемые в этой главе, считаются примитивными, однако эта, как и расщепление, обсуждаемое ниже, имеет для клиницистов особую репутацию источника мучений. Когда вы имеете дело с пациентом, абсолютно уверенным в “истинности” ваших чувств, с его неустанной борьбой за то, чтобы вы почувствовали именно это, – нужна ясная голова и железная самодисциплина для того, чтобы выдержать подобный эмоциональный напор. Более того, поскольку все мы – люди, внутри каждого из нас находятся любые эмоции, защита и позиция. Поэтому никогда нельзя сказать, что осуществляющий проективную идентификацию абсолютно неправ. На пике клинического взаимодействия действительно бывает очень трудно обозначить, где кончается защита пациента и начинается психика терапевта. Вероятно, именно вследствие того обстоятельства, что действие этой защиты у пациента угрожает уверенности терапевта в собственном психическом здоровье, проективная идентификация вкупе с расщеплением ложится в основу заключения о пограничной личностной организации. Особенно тесно, в силу мощной проективной части, она связана с пограничным уровнем параноидной личности. 
Однако, в противоположность популярному среди профессионалов мнению, проективная идентификация используется не только теми людьми, которых можно отнести к пограничным. Этот процесс может проявляться в нашей обыденной жизни множеством тонких и вполне благотворных действий, без какой-либо психопатологии. Например, когда проецируемое и интроецируемое содержание вызывает чувства любви и радости, это может объединить группу благотворной эмоцией. Даже если это содержание негативно, но сам процесс не обладает качествами неумолимости, интенсивности и незатронутости со стороны других межличностных процессов более зрелого уровня, он совершенно не обязательно приводит к пагубным результатам.

----------


## June

*Расщепление (splitting*) Эго*

Расщепление Эго**, обычно называемое просто “расщеплением”, – это еще один мощный межличностный процесс. Истоки его, как считается, находятся в довербальном периоде, когда младенец еще не может отдавать себе отчет в том, что заботящиеся о нем люди обладают и хорошими, и плохими качествами, и с ними связаны как хорошие, так и плохие переживания. Нередко у двухлетних детей мы наблюдаем потребность приписывать хорошие или плохие валентности всему окружающему миру и тем самым структурировать свое восприятие. Подобное приписывание, вместе с различением большого и маленького (взрослого и ребенка) – одна из первичных форм организации опыта. Пока нет константности объекта, не может быть и амбивалентности, поскольку амбивалентность предполагает наличие противоположных чувств к постоянному объекту. Вместо этого существует хорошее или плохое отношение к внешнему объекту. 
В повседневной жизни взрослого расщепление остается мощным и привлекательным средством осмысления сложных переживаний, особенно если они являются неясными или угрожающими. Политологи могут подтвердить, насколько импонирует любой неблагополучной группе идея поиска конкретного злодея, против которого ее “хорошие” члены должны бороться. Мифология нашей культуры наводнена манихейскими образами противостояния добра и зла, Бога и дьявола, демократии и коммунизма, ковбоев и индейцев, одинокого правдолюбца и ненавистной бюрократии и так далее. Столь же расщепленные образы можно найти в фольклоре и в организующих верованиях любого общества. 
Механизмы расщепления могут быть очень эффективны в своей защитной функции уменьшения тревоги и поддержания самооценки. Конечно, расщепление всегда влечет за собой искажение, и в этом заключается его опасность. В научном исследовании “авторитарной личности” (Adorno, Frenkl-Brunswick, Levinson & Sanford, 1950) в период после II Мировой Войны рассмотрены далеко идущие социальные последствия использования расщепления (которое в этом исследовании так не называется) в целях осмысления мира и нахождения своего места в нем. Авторы указанной работы полагали, что подобного рода негибкость особенно соответствует некоторым правым взглядам, но последующие комментаторы установили факт существования также левых и либеральных форм авторитарности (Brown, 1965). 
В клинике мы наблюдаем расщепление, когда пациент занимает неамбивалентную позицию и воспринимает ее противоположность (то, что большинство из нас воспринимало бы амбивалентным) как нечто совершенно отдельное. Например, женщина с пограничным уровнем расстройства ощущает своего терапевта как абсолютно хорошего в противоположность якобы равнодушным, враждебным, глупым бюрократам, работающим в том же учреждении. Или терапевт внезапно становится объектом искренней агрессии – пациент воспринимает его как воплощение зла, пренебрежения или некомпетентности, хотя на прошлой неделе он видел в том же самом терапевте человека, который просто не мог сделать что-либо неправильно. Если расщепляющему пациенту указать на его непоследовательность, он не сочтет заслуживающим внимания тот факт, что человек, казавшийся таким хорошим, стал вдруг плохим. 
Прекрасно известно, что в психиатрических больницах и центрах психического здоровья пограничные пациенты расщеплены не только внутренне. Они создают (посредством проективной идентификации) расщепление среди персонала (Stanton & Schwartz, 1954; Main, 1957; G. Adler, 1972; Kernberg, 1981; Gunderson, 1984). Сотрудники, работающие с этими пациентами, регулярно вступают в споры друг с другом, поскольку одни из них испытывают сильную симпатию к пациенту, стремятся спасать его и нянчиться с ним, а другие чувствуют столь же сильную антипатию, пытаются не идти ему навстречу, ставить жесткие границы. Вот одна из причин, по которой расщепление как защита, мягко говоря, не вызывает восторга у профессионалов. Пациенты, использующие ее как привычный способ организации опыта, имеют свойство истощать терпение тех, кто о них заботится.

----------


## June

*Диссоциация*

Несколько сомневаясь, я все же поместила диссоциацию в класс примитивных защит на основании того, что ее действие глобальным и поразительным образом охватывает всю личность, а также потому, что многие диссоциированные состояния психотичны по своей природе. Она сильно отличается от всех описанных выше процессов тем, что последние представляют собой нормальные способы функционирования и становятся проблемными, только если человек остается в них слишком долго или исключает другие пути взаимодействия с реальностью. Диссоциация отличается следующим: любой из нас может быть способен к диссоциации при определенных условиях (впрочем, и это спорно: многие исследования показывают, что только высоко гипнабельные люди могут прибегать к данной защите). Но все же большинству из нас достаточно повезло, чтобы никогда не оказаться в таких условиях. 
Диссоциация – это “нормальная” реакция на травму, но нельзя сказать, что в ходе развития обязательно должны быть травмы. Любой из нас, столкнувшись с катастрофой, большей, чем способен вынести (особенно если она связана с непереносимой болью или ужасом) может диссоциировать. Об отделении от тела во время угрожающих жизни бедствий и серьезных хирургических операций сообщалось так много, что лишь очень скептически настроенные люди могут полностью игнорировать свидетельства существования диссоциативных феноменов. Человек, с которым произошло непереносимое несчастье, в любом возрасте может диссоциировать; маленькие дети, неоднократно подвергавшиеся ужасному абьюзу, могут научиться диссоциации как привычной реакции на стресс. В этом случае, если дети выживают и становятся взрослыми, они могут быть диагностированы как страдающие от характерологического диссоциативного расстройства и названы множественной личностью. 
В последние два десятилетия наблюдается буквально взрыв исследований и клинических сообщений на тему множественной личности и диссоциации. Во всех этих изданиях подчеркивается тот факт, что диссоциирующих людей значительно больше, чем считалось ранее. Не исключено, что стало больше страшного детского абьюза, порождающего диссоциацию, или же мы достигли некоего порога массового осознания, особенно после публикации “Сибиллы” (Schreiber, “Sybil”, 1973), книги, которая настойчиво приглашает людей, подозревающих у себя регулярное диссоциирование, как можно скорее обратиться к профессионалам в сфере психического здоровья*. 
Выгоды диссоциирования в невыносимой ситуации очевидны: диссоциирующий отключается от страдания, страха, паники и уверенности в надвигающейся смерти. Всякий, кто пережил выход из тела, находясь в смертельной опасности, и даже тот, кто не имеет такой мощной основы для эмпатии, легко поймет, что лучше быть вне чувства ожидания предстоящего собственного уничтожения, чем внутри его. Эпизодическая или мягкая диссоциация может способствовать проявлениям редкого мужества. Огромным недостатком такой защиты является, конечно, ее тенденция автоматически включаться в условиях, когда на самом деле не существует риска для жизни, и более точная адаптация к реальной угрозе нанесла бы значительно меньший урон общему функционированию. 
Травмированные люди склонны реагировать на обычный стресс как на опасность для жизни, немедленно впадая в амнезию или становясь совершенно другими – ко всеобщему смятению. Человек, не имеющий личной травматической истории, не заподозрит диссоциацию, если его друг внезапно забудет что-то важное или необъяснимо изменится. Он, скорее, подумает, что его приятель пребывает в дурном расположении духа, неуравновешен или просто лгун. Таким образом, тот, кто постоянно прибегает к такой защите, платит за это высокую цену межличностными отношениями.

----------


## June

*Нэнси Мак-Вильямс. Вторичные (высшего порядка) защитные механизмы.*

----------


## June

*Репрессия (вытеснение)*

Самой основной из так называемых защит высшего порядка является репрессия. Она была одной из первых, что привлекли внимание Фрейда, и сегодня имеет давнюю историю психоаналитического клинического и эмпирического исследования. Сутью репрессии является мотивированное забывание или игнорирование. Скрытая здесь метафора напоминает о ранней модели драйвов, содержащей идею о том, что импульсы и аффекты стремятся высвободиться и должны контролироваться динамической силой. Фрейд (Freud, 1915) писал, что “суть репрессии состоит в том, что нечто просто удаляется из сознания и удерживается на дистанции от него”. Если внутренний расклад или внешние обстоятельства достаточно огорчительны или способны привести пациента в замешательство, возможно их намеренное отправление в бессознательное. Этот процесс может применяться ко всему опыту, к аффекту, связанному с опытом, или к фантазиям и желаниям, ассоциированным с опытом. 
Не все трудности, связанные с привлечением внимания или с воспоминаниями, представляют репрессию. Лишь в тех случаях, когда очевидно, что мысль, чувство или восприятие чего-либо становятся неприемлемыми для осознания из-за своей способности причинить беспокойство, они становятся основой предполагаемого действия данной защиты. Другие недостатки внимания и памяти могут быть вызваны токсическими или органическими причинами или же просто обычным умственным отбором важного от тривиального. 
Примером действия репрессии в глобальном, массированном виде мог бы послужить такой опыт насилия или зверства, после которого жертва ничего не может вспомнить. Случаи, которые когда-то назывались “военными неврозами”, а теперь известны как реакции посттравматического стресса, психоаналитически объяснялись отнесением к концепции репрессии*. В подобных случаях человек не способен вспомнить конкретные шокирующие, причиняющие боль жизненные события, но находится под давлением назойливых вспышек воспоминаний о них. Это феномен, который Фрейд образно назвал “возвращением репрессированного”. В исследованиях, посвященных раннему психоанализу, описано много подобных случаев. 
Позднее в аналитической теории термин “репрессия” применялся больше по отношению к идеям, продуцируемым внутри, чем по отношению к травме. Репрессия рассматривалась как средство, с помощью которого ребенок справляется с нормальными с точки зрения развития, но неосуществимыми и пугающими желаниями. Таковым может оказаться, например, желание уничтожить одного из родителей, чтобы самому обладать другим. Он постепенно научается отсылать эти желания в бессознательное. Современные аналитики считают, что человек должен достигнуть чувства целостности и непрерывности собственного “Я”, прежде чем станет способен сдерживать беспокоящие его импульсы репрессиией. У людей, ранний опыт которых не позволил им приобрести эту константность идентичности, неприятные чувства имеют тенденцию сдерживаться при помощи более примитивных защит – отрицание, проекция и расщепление (Myerson, 1991). 
Неклиническим примером репрессии может служить то, что Фрейд называл частью “психопатологии обыденной жизни” – временное забывание говорящим имени человека, которого он представляет, в контексте, очевидно содержащем некое бессознательное негативное отношение говорящего к представляемому им человеку. Во всех этих трех вариантах репрессии – в тяжелых, глубоких случаях забывания непереносимой травмы, в процессах, нормальных с точки зрения развития и позволяющих ребенку отказаться от инфантильных стремлений и искать объекты любви вне семьи, а также в тривиальных и часто забавных примерах действия репрессии, можно разглядеть базальную адаптационную природу этого процесса. Если некто постоянно осознает весь свой арсенал импульсов, чувств, воспоминаний, фантазий и конфликтов, он будет постоянно ими затоплен. 
Как и другие бессознательные защиты, репрессия начинает создавать проблемы только тогда, когда она: (1) не справляется со своей функцией (например, надежно удерживать беспокоящие мысли вне сознательного так, чтобы человек мог заниматься делом, приспосабливаясь к реальности); (2) стоит на пути определенных позитивных аспектов жизни; (3) действует при исключении других, более удачных способов преодоления трудностей. Свойство чрезмерно полагаться на репрессию, а также на другие защитные процессы, нередко сосуществующие с ней, в целом считается отличительной чертой истерической личности. 
Вначале Фрейд пытался способствовать тому, чтобы истерические пациенты осознали травматические события своей истории и те потребности и чувства, которые они возбуждают, и обсудить добытую интересную “неприемлемую” информацию. Работая с такими пациентами, он первоначально пришел к выводу (как было отмечено в главе 2), что репрессия является причиной тревоги. Согласно его исходной механистической модели, тревога, часто сопутствующая истерии, обусловлена подавлением сдерживаемых драйвов и аффектов. Эти чувства не подвергаются разрядке и, следовательно, поддерживают постоянное состояние напряжения*. 
Позже, когда Фрейд пересмотрел свою теорию в свете накопленных клинических наблюдений, он изменил собственную версию понимания причины и следствия, полагая, что репрессия и другие механизмы защиты являются скорее результатом, чем причиной тревоги. Иными словами, предсуществующий иррациональный страх порождает необходимость забыть. 
Эта более поздняя формулировка понимания репрессии как элементарной защиты Эго, средства автоматического подавления бесчисленных страхов, просто неизбежных в нашей жизни, стала общепринятой психоаналитической предпосылкой. Тем не менее, исходный постулат Фрейда о репрессии как причине тревоги не лишен некоторой интуитивно ощущаемой истины: чрезмерная репрессия несомненно может вызвать столько же проблем, сколько и разрешить. 
Данный процесс, обозначенный Моурером (Mowrer, 1950) как “невротический парадокс”, где попытки подавить одну тревогу только вызывают новую, составляет суть того явления, которые однажды было названо неврозом (термин, который раньше использовался более широко, чем это принято сегодня). В соответствии с этими положениями, Теодор Райк противопоставил эмоционально здорового человека, который может стоять перед витриной, восхищаться ювелирными изделиями “Тиффани” и спокойно фантазировать о том, как их украсть, и невротическим человеком, который, посмотрев на витрину, бежит от нее прочь. Когда психоаналитические идеи начали овладевать умами образованной части общества, такие популярные примеры патологического действия репрессии в качестве защиты внесли свой вклад в широко распространенное преувеличение значения устранения репрессии и отбрасывания ограничений. Они также сформировали представления, что именно это является сутью всей психоаналитической терапии. 
Элемент репрессии присутствует в действии большинства защит высшего порядка (хотя мысль, что в тех случаях, когда остается неясным, действительно ли человек изначально не знает что-то или утратил то, что знал, задействовано скорее отрицание, чем репрессия, требует доказательств). Например, при реактивном образовании, смене определенной точки зрения на противоположную (ненависти – на любовь или идеализации – на презрение), настоящая эмоция может выглядеть как репрессированная (или отрицаемая – в зависимости от того, была ли она прочувствована осознанно). При изоляции аффект, связанный с идеей, репрессирован (или отрицается). При реверсии происходит репрессия первоначального сценария, который теперь разворачивается в обратном направлении. И так далее. В свете этого обстоятельства можно приветствовать изначальное предположение Фрейда, что репрессия является прародителем всех других видов защитных процессов, несмотря на существующее в настоящее время в аналитическом сообществе согласие, что описанные в главе 5 процессы предшествуют репрессии у ребенка в возрасте до полутора лет.

----------


## June

*Регрессия*

Регрессия является относительно простым защитным механизмом, знакомым каждому родителю, который наблюдал, как его ребенок соскальзывает к прежним привычкам (присущими более ранним стадиям развития), когда он устал или голоден. Социальное и эмоциональное развитие никогда не идет строго прямым путем; в процессе роста личности наблюдаются колебания, которые с возрастом становятся менее драматичными, но никогда полностью не проходят. Практически каждый человек, находясь в состоянии сильной усталости, начинает хныкать. Подфаза воссоединения (“репрошман”) в процессе сепарации-индивидуации, которую Малер описала как универсальную особенность, проявляющуюся в конце второго года жизни каждого ребенка (когда ребенок, начинающий ходить и только что провозгласивший свою независимость от матери, возвращается обратно и прячется под ее юбкой), становится одной из тенденций, присущих каждому человеку. Это возвращение к знакомому способу действия после того, как был достигнут новый уровень компетентности. 
Данную тенденцию можно легко различить, проводя долгосрочную психотерапию и психоанализ. Пациент, который наконец собрал все свое мужество для того, чтобы попытаться вести себя по-другому (особенно, если это включает в себя новое поведение в отношениях с терапевтом – выражение ненависти или критики, признание мастурбационных фантазий, просьба изменить оплату или расписание с большим самоутверждением, чем допускалось в детстве), будет часто возвращаться к прежнему образу мыслей, чувств и поведения в последующих за этим сессиях. Терапевт, который не принимает приливов и отливов, присущих переменам в развитии, может быть разозлен подобным явлением. Контрперенос в этом случае походит на состояние доведенного до белого каления родителя, наконец-то преуспевшего в укладывании своего маленького ребенка спать самостоятельно и затем в течение недели получающего его визиты в спальню в три часа ночи. Это может продолжаться до тех пор, пока не станет ясно, что, несмотря на регрессивные тенденции в сопротивлении пациента, общее направление изменений прогрессивно. 
Строго говоря, регрессией не является ни просьба о поддержке и утешении человеком, который обеспокоен достижением столь необходимого ему внутреннего комфорта, ни намеренное выискивание способов разрядки драйва на начальных уровнях. Для классификации данного процесса как защитного механизма он должен быть бессознательным. Так, поведение женщины, которая, рассказывая о чем-то, допускает нечаянные ляпсусы и впадает в угодливый тон маленькой девочки сразу после демонстрации своих амбиций; или реакция мужчины, который удивленно хлопает глазами, глядя на свою жену после того, как только что была достигнута новая степень близости с ней, демонстрируют регрессию в психоаналитическом смысле данного термина, если только эти действия не выбираются и осуществляются сознательно. 
Некоторые люди используют регрессию как защиту чаще, чем другие. Например, некоторые из нас реагируют на стресс, вызванный ростом и возрастными изменениями тем, что заболевают. Многие, у кого не диагностируется та или иная болезнь, порой физически чувствуют себя очень плохо и укладываются в постель. Этот процесс никогда не осознается (а если осознается, это называется просто симуляцией) и может причинять страдание как регрессировавшему, так и связанному с ним другому человеку. Этот вариант регрессии, известный как соматизация*, обычно оказывается резистентным к изменениям и трудным для терапевтического вмешательства (McDougall, 1989). 
Некоторые ипохондричные люди, отвлекающие врачей монотонными неясными причитаниями и периодическими меняющимися жалобами, которые никогда не поддаются лечению, используют регрессию для того, чтобы находиться в роли слабого – самый ранний способ преодоления сложных жизненных аспектов. К тому времени, когда они должны проконсультироваться у терапевта, пациенты уже выстроили дополнительную и фактически непроницаемую стену защит, берущую начало в обращении с ними как с избалованными детьми или своенравными людьми, ищущими постоянного внимания. Они ждут, что клиницист попытается их разоблачить как симулянтов. Следовательно, терапевт, чей пациент использует регрессию в позиции слабого в качестве своей любимой защиты, должен обладать сверхчеловеческими резервами такта и терпения, – тем более, если привычка пациента постоянно занимать постель больного обрела силу благодаря и другим выгодам этого положения (“вторичная выгода”, см. главу 14). 
Вывод, что человек, жалующийся на физическую боль или сильную усталость, пользуется регрессией как главной защитной реакцией на эмоциональный стресс, не должен быть поспешным или неотрефлексированным. Стресс, наступивший в результате заболевания как такового, может обусловить регрессивную реакцию у страдающей личности. Люди нередко заболевают потому, что бессознательно депрессивны. Но они могут также впасть в депрессию и потому, что больны в медицинском смысле этого слова. Однако широко известно, что соматизация и ипохондрия, как и другие виды регрессии, являющие собой беспомощность и детские модели поведения, могут служить краеугольным камнем в характере личности. Когда регрессия определяет чью-то стратегическую линию преодоления жизненных трудностей, этот человек вполне может быть охарактеризован как инфантильная личность**.

----------


## June

*Изоляция*

Одним из способов преодоления страха и других болезненных психических состояний является изоляция чувства от понимания. Более технически: аффективный аспект переживания или идеи может быть отделен от своей когнитивной составляющей. Изоляция аффекта весьма разнообразна: хирург не смог бы эффективно работать, если бы был постоянно настроен на физические страдания пациентов или на свое собственное отвращение, дистресс или садистические чувства, взрезая чей-то живот; генерал не сможет разрабатывать стратегию сражения, если у него перед глазами будут все время нарисованы ужасы войны; офицеры полиции смогут расследовать преступления, связанные с насилием, только соблюдая хладнокровие. 
“Психический ступор”, который Лифтон (Lifton, 1968) описал как следствие катастроф, является примером действия изоляции аффекта на социальном уровне. Терапевты, которые работали с людьми, пережившими Холокост, были поражены теми отстраненными “деревянными” описаниями зверств, не поддающихся обычному воображению. Политолог Герман Кан (Herman Kahn, 1962) написал очень серьезную книгу о возможных последствиях ядерного взрыва, в которой большинство ужасных последствий атомной катастрофы детально изображено в основном веселым отчужденным тоном. Будучи очень важной в плане адаптации в экстремальных ситуациях, изоляция является в большей степени дискриминативной, чем диссоциация: из сознания удаляется не весь опыт переживания, а только его эмоциональное значение. 
Изоляция может стать центральной защитой и при отсутствии травмы – в результате взаимного наложения определенного стиля воспитания и индивидуального темперамента ребенка. Все мы знаем людей, которые заявляют, что у них нет никакого эмоционального ответа на вещи, которые у большинства из нас вызывают очень сильные чувства. Такие люди иногда провозглашают изоляцию добродетелью и идеализируют состояние, выражающее только рациональный интерес. Наша культурная традиция восхищаться способностью изолировать аффект от рассудка отражается в преклонении зрителей “Стар Трек” перед характером М-ра Спока, Вулкана. Тот факт, что изоляция расценивается как защита, а не как естественная позиция, проглядывает в намерении авторов этого сериала придать Споку скрытую эмоциональность. 
Изоляция считается психоаналитическими теоретиками самой примитивной из “интеллектуальных защит”, а также базовым образованием в механизме действия таких психологических операций, как интеллектуализация, рационализация и морализация. Эти защиты будут рассмотрены отдельно в последующих разделах, однако общим для них является отсылка в бессознательное личностного, внутреннего значения любой ситуации, идеи или внешних обстоятельств. Когда первичной защитой становится изоляция, и паттерн жизни отражает завышенную оценку значимости рассуждений и недооценку чувств, тогда структура характера определяется как обсессивная.

----------


## June

*Интеллектуализация*

Интеллектуализацией называется вариант более высокого уровня изоляции аффекта от интеллекта. Человек, использующий изоляцию, обычно говорит, что не испытывает чувств, в то время как человек, использующий интеллектуализацию, разговаривает по поводу чувств, но таким образом, что у слушателя остается впечатление отсутствия эмоции. Например, комментарий “Ну да, естественно, я несколько сержусь по этому поводу”, брошенный мимоходом, равнодушным тоном, предполагает, что сама мысль о чувстве гнева теоретически приемлема для человека, но его актуальное выражение все еще блокировано. Когда пациенты в процессе психоанализа интеллектуализируют по поводу своего лечения, они пытаются суммировать свой материал, сидя на кушетке и говоря таким тоном, который больше подходит для сводки погоды, чем для раскрытия того, что ими движет. Во время президентских выборов 1988 года, когда М. Дукакис отвечал, явно интеллектуализируя, на вопрос о его реакции на гипотетическое изнасилование жены, он вызывал насмешки публики своей очевидной дефензивностью. 
Интеллектуализация сдерживает обычное переполнение эмоциями таким же образом, как изоляция сдерживает травматическую сверхстимуляцию. Когда человек может действовать рационально в ситуации, насыщенной эмоциональным значением, это свидетельствует о значительной силе Эго, и в данном случае защита действует эффективно. Многие люди чувствуют себя более зрело, когда интеллектуализируют в стрессовой ситуации, а не дают импульсивный, “сопляческий” ответ. 
Однако, если человек оказывается неспособным оставить защитную когнитивную неэмоциональную позицию (даже в таком провокационном случае, как с Дукакисом), то другие склонны интуитивно считать его эмоционально неискренним. Секс, добродушное поддразнивание, проявление артистизма и другие соответствующие взрослому человеку формы игры могут быть излишне ограничены у человека, который научился зависеть от интеллектуализации, справляясь с жизненными трудностями.

----------


## June

*Рационализация*

Рационализация как защита является такой знакомой, что едва ли нуждается в представлении. Данный термин не только стал общеупотребительным со значением, с которым он используется в психоаналитической литературе, но большинство из нас находят это явление забавным – по крайней мере, когда наблюдают его в других. Бенжамин Франклин заметил: “Так удобно быть разумным созданием: ведь это дает возможность найти или придумать причину для всего, что ты собираешься сделать” (цит. по K. Silverman, 1986). 
Рационализация может проявиться в любой из двух игр. Иногда нам не удается получить то, чего мы хотим, и тогда мы делаем вывод: не так уж и хотелось (иногда это явление называется термином “зеленый виноград” – по басне Эзопа о лисе и винограде). Или же происходит что-нибудь плохое. Тогда мы решаем: это не так уж и плохо (“сладкий лимон”). Примером первого вида рационализации может служить следующее заключение: дом, который мы не можем себе позволить, в любом случае слишком велик для нас. Примером второго вида рационализации вывод: “Ну хорошо, это был полезный опыт”. 
Чем человек умнее и способнее к творчеству, тем лучшим рационализатором он является. Защита работает доброкачественно, если она позволяет человеку наилучшим образом выйти из трудной ситуации с минимумом разочарований. Однако как защита она имеет слабую сторону: фактически все может быть – и бывает – рационализировано. Люди редко делают что-либо только потому, что это хорошо для них. Они предпочитают обставить свои решения разумными доводами. Так, родитель, который бьет ребенка, рационализирует агрессию ссылкой на то, что делает это “для его же блага”. Терапевт, равнодушно увеличивающий плату для пациента, размышляет, что повышение оплаты будет способствовать развитию чувства самоуважения человека. Человек, который сидит на диете, рационализирует свое тщеславие продвижением к здоровью, и так далее.

----------


## June

*Морализация*

Морализация является близкой родственницей рационализации. Когда некто рационализирует, он бессознательно ищет приемлемые, с разумной точки зрения, оправдания для выбранного решения. Когда же он морализирует, это означает, что он ищет пути для того, чтобы чувствовать: он обязан следовать в данном направлении. Рационализация перекладывает то, что человек хочет, на язык разума, морализация направляет эти желания в область оправданий или моральных обязательств. Там, где рационализатор говорит “спасибо за науку” (что приводит к некоторому замешательству), морализатор будет настаивать на том, что это “формирует характер”. 
Качество самооправдания, присущее такой специфической трансформации импульса, заставляет других считать ее забавной или смутно неприятной, хотя в определенных социальных и политических ситуациях лидеры, играющие на желании своих избирателей ощущать моральное превосходство, могут продуцировать массовое морализаторство абсолютно без услилий, и соблазненная подобным образом публика вряд ли это заметит. Великолепным примером морализации является вера колонистов в то, что они несли плоды высшей цивилизации народам, чьи природные богатства они расхищали. Гитлер оправдывал свои ужасные фантазии тем, что за ним следовало поразительное количество приверженцев его взглядов. Он утверждал, что уничтожение евреев, гомосексуалистов и цыган необходимо для этического и духовного улучшения человеческой расы. Испанская инквизиция представляла собой еще одно социальное движение, известное своей морализацией агрессии, жадности и жажды всемогущества. 
На менее катастрофическом уровне многие из нас наблюдали, как некто рьяно защищает свой критицизм, направленный в адрес подчиненного, на том основании, что обязанность проверяющего – быть откровенным по поводу неудач подчиненного. Хорошо известно, что на защите диссертации враждебно настроенный оппонент может сделать замечание: “Окажем ли мы диссертанту любезность, если воздержимся от критики, которую заслуживает эта работа?”. 
Одна из моих приятельниц, дизайнер по интерьерам, морализировала свое тщеславие, стоящее за решением сделать дорогостоящую подтяжку лица тем, что она обязана производить благоприятное впечатление на клиентов всем своим видом. Бетт Дэвис рассказывала, что, борясь с желанием продолжать актерскую карьеру во время второй мировой войны, она разрешила дискомфортную ситуацию, заметив: “Но потом я почувствовала: враг хочет разрушить и парализовать Америку. Поэтому я решила продолжать работу” (цит. по Sorel, 1991). 
Иногда морализацию можно рассматривать как более высокоразвитую версию расщепления. Хотя я и не встречала подобного ее представления в психоаналитической литературе, думается, что склонность к морализации будет поздней стадией примитивной тенденции глобального деления на плохое и хорошее. В то время как расщепление у ребенка естественным образом возникает прежде способности его интегрированного собственного “Я” выносить амбивалентность, решение в форме морализации через обращение к принципам смешивает чувства, которые развивающееся собственное “Я” способно выносить. В морализации можно усмотреть действие супер-Эго, обычно ригидного и наказующего. 
Морализация является очень важной зашитой в организации характера, которую аналитики называют моральным мазохизмом (Reik, 1941). Некоторые обсессивные и компульсивные люди также привязаны к этой защите. В психотерапии морализаторы нередко создают раздражающие дилеммы для клиницистов, обнаруживающих следующий факт: при конфронтации определенных саморазрушающих отношений или поведения пациенты считают своих терапевтов ущербными за то, что те не понимают проблем, связанных с их поведением. Один мой пациент, обсессивно-компульсивный человек невротического уровня, умолял меня дать моральное оправдание его компульсивной мастурбации в надежде, что тогда будет разрешен его конфликт. “Что бы Вы почувствовали, если бы я сказала, что думаю следующим образом: это происходит так же, как и развитие Ваших отношений с женщинами и их прекращение?”, – спросила я. “Я бы почувствовал себя раскритикованным, мне бы было очень стыдно, и я бы захотел провалиться сквозь землю”, – ответил он. “А если бы я сказала, что, принимая во внимание Ваше репрессивное прошлое, возможность получить сексуальное удовлетворение является достижением, и мастурбация представляет собой тенденцию продвижения вперед в Вашем сексуальном развитии?”, – предложила я. “Я бы подумал, что Вы испорченный человек”. 
Таким образом, морализация иллюстрирует предостережение: данная защита может быть расценена как “зрелый” механизм, но при этом она может быть непроницаема для терапевтического вмешательства. Работа с пациентом невротического уровня, характер которого определяется хроническим и негибким использованием определенной защитной стратегии, может оказаться столь же трудной, как и работа с психотическим пациентом.

----------


## June

*Компартментализация (раздельное мышление)*

Раздельное мышление — еще одна интеллектуальная защита, возможно, ближе стоящая к диссоциативным процессам, чем к рационализации и морализации, хотя рационализация нередко служит поддержкой данной защиты. Как и изоляция аффекта, раздельное мышление находится ближе к более примитивной стороне. Его функция состоит в том, чтобы разрешить двум конфликтующим состояниям сосуществовать без осознанной запутанности, вины, стыда или тревоги. Тогда как изоляция подразумевает разрыв между мыслями и эмоциями, раздельное мышление означает разрыв между несовместимыми мысленными установками. Когда некто использует компартментализацию, он придерживается двух или более идей, отношений или форм поведения, конфликтующих друг с другом, без осознания этого противоречия. Для непсихологически думающего наблюдателя раздельное мышление ничем не отличается от лицемерия. 
Обыденными примерами компартментализации, в которой многие из нас повинны, сами того не осознавая, являются: одновременная вера в Правило Золотой середины и стремление к Первому Номеру; признание важного значения открытой коммуникации и в то же время отстаивание своего нежелания разговаривать с кем-то; сожаление по поводу предубеждений и шутки по национальному вопросу. 
В более патологической части континуума раздельного мышления мы обнаружим людей, которые являются большими гуманистами в общественной сфере, но при этом жестоки в обращении со своими детьми у себя дома. Все помнят недавний случай с проповедником, который выступал против греха, в то время как сам с энтузиазмом совершал его. Не у одного борца с порнографией была найдена обширная коллекция эротических фотографий. Проступок, который совершается с ясным чувством вины или в состоянии диссоциации, нельзя считать попадающим под защитную категорию раздельного мышления. Этот термин применим только в тех случаях, когда обе противоречивые идеи или оба действия доступны осознанию. При конфронтации человек, использующий раздельное мышление, будет рационализировать противоречия, чтобы избавиться от них.

----------


## June

*Аннулирование (undoing)*

Так же как морализация считается более зрелой версией расщепления, аннулирование может рассматриваться в качестве естественного преемника всемогущественного контроля. Магическое качество данной защиты выдает ее архаические источники, даже учитывая то обстоятельство, что человека, использующего защитное аннулирование, можно побудить, взывая к его наблюдающему Эго, увидеть смысл того, что выражено в суеверном поведении. Аннулирование – термин, обозначающий бессознательную попытку уравновесить некоторый аффект (обычно вину или стыд) с помощью отношения или поведения, которые магическим образом уничтожают этот аффект. Ярким примером аннулирования может служить возвращение супруга домой с подарком, который предназначен для компенсации вспышки гнева накануне вечером. Если мотив осознается, мы технически не можем называть это аннулированием. Но если аннулирующий не осознает чувства стыда или вины, и, следовательно, не может осознавать собственного желания искупить их, мы можем применять это понятие. 
Многие религиозные ритуалы имеют аспект аннулирования. Попытки искупления грехов, даже совершенных только в мыслях, можно считать универсальным человеческим импульсом. С возрастом, когда дети становятся способными осознать факт смерти, можно наблюдать целый ряд магических ритуалов, которые несут в себе компонент аннулирования. Детская игра – перешагивание через трещины на тротуаре, чтобы с мамой, идущей сзади, ничего не случилось, – психоаналитически объяснима как аннулирование бессознательного желания смерти матери, которое создает больше страхов, чем было до того, как понятие смерти приобрело более зрелое содержание. Фантазии всемогущества отражаются в скрытом убеждении, проявляющемся в поведении, что враждебные мысли опасны, так как мысль равнозначна поступку. 
Одна из моих пациенток иногда приносила мне в подарок цветы. Она была очень тревожной и могла бы принять мой отказ от подарка или даже анализ причины, по которой она мне его дарит, за глубинный отказ от ее искренних импульсов. Поэтому я длительное время не предпринимала попыток исследовать значение подобного поведения. Однако моя пациентка смогла осознать тот факт, что она стремилась принести мне букет именно в тот момент, когда была особенно зла на меня. “Я думаю, что на самом деле это были цветы на вашу могилу”, – объяснила она улыбаясь. 
Люди, которые испытывают сильные угрызения совести за предыдущие грехи, ошибки и провалы – реальные, преувеличенные или совершенные только в мыслях – могут планировать свою жизнь, используя аннулирование. А. Стивенсон, например, случайно убивший своего кузена, когда был мальчиком, посвятил жизнь служению обществу. 79-летняя среднего достатка женщина кавказской национальности, которая была обследована по поводу психологии альтруизма как черты характера (McWilliams, 1984), долгие годы своей жизни посвятила делу признания равенства цветных. В ее анамнезе имеется упоминание о неумышленном оскорблении цветной женщины, которую, будучи 9-летней девочкой, она очень любила. Исследуя объединения аболиционистов, Томкинс (Tomkins, 1964) предположил наличие подобной же организации личности вокруг защитного аннулирования. 
Когда аннулирование является центральной защитой в репертуаре человека, а действия, обладающие бессознательным смыслом искупления прошлых преступлений, представляют собой главное средство поддержания самоуважения индивида, мы расцениваем этого человека как компульсивную личность. Здесь я хочу особо подчеркнуть, что понятие компульсивности является нейтральным в смысле морального содержания (термины “компульсия” и “компульсивный” часто ассоциируются с нежелательным насильственным поведением). Другими словами, можно быть компульсивным пьяницей, но в то же время оставаться компульсивно гуманным*.

----------


## June

*Поворот против себя*

Анна Фрейд стремилась использовать простой, каждодневный язык, и ее термин “поворот против себя” не составляет исключения. Это понятие означает то же, что предположил бы неспециалист, а именно – перенаправление негативного аффекта, относящегося к внешнему объекту, на себя. Если некто критически настроен по отношению к авторитетному человеку, чье расположение кажется ему основой безопасности, и если он думает, что этот человек не сможет вынести критики, он будет чувствовать себя безопаснее, направив критические мысли и идеи вовнутрь. Детей, от которых не зависит выбор того, где им жить, и которые могут заплатить высокую цену за обиды, нанесенные заботливому и душевному воспитателю, защита в форме поворота против себя может отвлечь от намного более печального факта, что их благополучие зависит от независимого взрослого. Однако самокритику чувствовать неприятно, и тем более эмоционально предпочтительнее знать о реальной угрозе своему выживанию в условиях, когда человек не имеет власти изменить порядок вещей. 
Одна из моих пациенток провела очень важные для своего развития годы жизни, получая уход и заботу от суицидальной матери и сконцентрированного на себе отца, со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Безопасность ее семьи была так ненадежна, что неблагополучие наблюдалось даже на уровне существования. Одно из первых воспоминаний этой женщины касается того факта, что ее родителей выкинули из дома за неуплату аренды. Вместо постоянного ужаса, что мать убьет себя, а отец исчезнет по какой-то причине с полным самооправданием (обе возможности имели все шансы на осуществление), женщина стала верить, что если бы она была лучше, родители дарили бы ей всю свою любовь и защищали бы ее. Такое убеждение, адаптивное в детстве, обусловило ее продолжительное страдание с возрастом, когда пациентка стала реагировать на любую неприятную ситуацию нападками на саму себя, а не приложением созидательных усилий для того, чтобы улучшить свое положение. Потребовались годы терапии, чтобы она осознала на эмоциональном уровне, что не является больше беспомощным ребенком в дисфункциональной семье, который надеется только на действенность идеи внутреннего самосовершенствования. 
У большинства из нас существует тенденция обращать против себя негативные аффекты, отношения и восприятия благодаря иллюзии, что этот процесс дает нам больше контроля над неприятными ситуациями. Поворот против себя является популярной защитой среди более здоровых людей, которые устойчивы перед искушением отрицать или проецировать неприятные качества, а также у тех, у кого подобные тенденции вызывают тревогу. Они предпочитают заблуждаться, считая, что трудности – это скорее их вина, чем чья-то еще. Автоматическое и компульсивное использование данной защиты является общим для депрессивных личностей. Оно наблюдается также в некоторых случаях мазохистического характера.

----------


## June

*Смещение*

Смещение — это еще одна защита, которая непрофессионалами воспринимается без искажения ее психоаналитического значения. В возрасте 11 лет одна из моих дочерей, наблюдая, как наша собака трепала свою игрушку сразу же после того, как была наказана за дурное поведение, прокомментировала это так: “Смотри! Она выплеснула свой гнев наружу – на игрушку, совсем как человек!”. Термин “смещение” относится к перенаправлению драйва, эмоции, озабоченности чем-либо или поведения с первоначального или естественного объекта на другой, потому что его изначальная направленность по какой-то причине тревожно скрывается. 
Классический сюжет о том, как мужчина, которого обругал начальник, пришел домой и наорал на жену, отшлепавшую детей, которые в свою очередь побили собаку, является учебным пособием по смещению. “Триангуляция” (включение в треугольник взаимоотношений – примеч. переводчика), которую, следуя традиции Мюррея Боуэна, подчеркивают семейные терапевты, является феноменом смещения. Я заметила, что в парах, где один из партнеров неверен, другой партнер направляет большую часть своей агрессии не на супруга, сбившегося с пути истинного, а на “другого” мужчину или женщину. Тирады в адрес “этого разрушителя семьи” предполагают, что партнер является невинной жертвой циничного совращения. Это должно защитить уже страдающего человека от дальнейшей угрозы взаимоотношениям, которая возникнет, если ярость обманутого супруга будет направлена прямо на неверного. 
Страсть также может быть смещена. Сексуальные фетиши, по-видимому, можно объяснить как переориентацию эротического интереса с гениталий человека на бессознательно связанную область – ноги или даже обувь. Если в истории жизни мужчины произошло нечто, что сформировало у него представление о влагалище как о чем-то опасном, некоторые другие предметы, ассоциирующиеся с женщиной, могут так же пугать его. 
Сама тревога нередко оказывается смещенной. Известный пациент Фрейда “Человек-Волк” лечился в последние годы у Рут Мак– Брунсвик по поводу нездоровой озабоченности своим носом. Она была понята как смещение пугающих, искаженных фантазий, связанных с его пенисом (Gardiner, 1971). Когда человек использует смещение тревоги с какой-то одной области на весьма специфический объект, который символизирует пугающее явление (страх пауков, которые представляют бессознательный образ поглощающей матери, боязнь ножей, которые бессознательно приравниваются к проникновению фаллоса), то он страдает фобией (Nemiah, 1973). Если у человека имеется паттерн смещения страхов во многих жизненных аспектах, мы рассматриваем такой характер как фобический. 
Некоторые печальные культурные тенденции – как расизм, сексизм, гетеросексизм, громкое обличение проблем общества группами, лишенными гражданских прав и имеющими слишком мало власти, чтобы отстоять свои права, содержат в себе значительный элемент смещения. Все это отражает тенденцию находить козла отпущения (что легко можно заметить в большинстве организаций и субкультур). Перенос как в клинических, так и во внеклинических проявлениях, которые Салливан назвал “паратаксическими искажениями”, содержит в себе смещение (чувств, направленных на объекты, важные в раннем детстве) наряду с проекцией (внутренних характерных особенностей собственного “Я”). Положительные виды смещения включают в себя перевод агрессивной энергии в созидательную активность (огромное количество домашней работы выполняется, когда люди находятся в возбужденном состоянии), а также переадресовку эротических импульсов с нереальных или запрещенных сексуальных объектов на доступного партнера.

----------


## June

*Реактивное образование*

Реактивное образование как защита является очень любопытным феноменом. Очевидно, что человеческий организм способен повернуть нечто совершенно в противоположную сторону для того, чтобы свести угрозу к минимуму. Традиционное определение реактивного формирования подразумевает преобразование негативного аффекта в позитивный или наоборот. Например, трансформация ненависти в любовь, привязанности в презрение, враждебности в дружелюбие содержит в себе много общих трансакций. 
Возможно, самый ранний возраст, когда у ребенка можно наблюдать этот процесс – 3-4 года. Если в семье появляется новорожденный и происходит оттеснение старшего ребенка, ему нужно иметь достаточную силу Эго, чтобы сдержать чувства ревности и гнева и обратить их в сознательное чувство любви к новорожденному. Типичным для реактивного образования является то обстоятельство, что какой-то неуправляемый аффект “прорывается” сквозь защиту, так что сторонний наблюдатель может почувствовать: в сознательном эмоциональном представлении что-то переиграно или фальшиво. Сестра дошкольного возраста, которую оттеснил младший брат, может проявлять особую привязанность и заботу, “любить ребенка до смерти”: обнимать слишком сильно, петь ему слишком громко, баюкать его слишком агрессивно и так далее. Многие взрослые помнят истории, когда старшие щипали своих младших братьев и сестер за щечки, пока те не начинали плакать, или предлагали им что-то очень вкусное, явно вредное и опасное для здоровья маленьких, или совершали другие подобные действия, оправдывая себя тем, что они это делают из любви. 
Более точным способом описания реактивного образования, помимо обращения эмоции в противоположную, может служить замечание, что его функция состоит в устранении амбивалентности. Основной психоаналитической предпосылкой является то обстоятельство, что ни одна позиция не является полностью изолированной. Мы можем ненавидеть человека, которого любим, обижаем того, к которому испытываем благодарность и признательность. Наша эмоциональная ситуация не сводится просто к одной или другой позиции*. Неправильным пониманием психоаналитической интерпретации является то, что аналитик получает удовольствие, разоблачая следующий факт: в то время, как кому-то кажется, что он чувствует “x”, на самом деле он испытывает “y”. В действительности же психоаналитически правильно было бы сказать: в то время, как кто-то чувствует “x”, он также (возможно, бессознательно) испытывает “y”. При реактивном формировании человек убеждает себя в том, что все, что он чувствует, относится только к одному полюсу сложного эмоционального ответа. 
На примере оттесненного сиблинга, который ищет различных способов избежать негативных аффектов и испытывать только положительные чувства, в возрасте, когда тонкие различия между оттенками чувств и (что еще более важно) чувств и действий еще невозможны из-за незрелости, можно наблюдать, как разнообразна подобная защита. Другая ситуация, когда эта защита способствует адаптации: оба компонента чувств – унижение и восхищение – приводят ребенка скорее к соревнованию с компетентным Другим, чем к отказу от него. У взрослых нередко наблюдается реактивное формирование, но обычно мы считаем, что взрослые люди должны лучше осознавать все аспекты своих эмоциональных реакций на какую-то ситуацию и применять подавление скорее в области поведения, чем чувств. 
Реактивное образование является излюбленной защитой в тех случаях психопатологии, когда враждебные чувства и агрессивные импульсы являются главным содержанием, и на опыте проверено, насколько опасно не уметь держать их в руках. Например, параноидные личности часто испытывают только ненависть и подозрительность, когда сторонний наблюдатель полагает, что они также способны чувствовать привязанность и зависимость. Обсессивные и компульсивные пациенты нередко свято убеждены, что испытывают лишь уважение и признательность к авторитетам, тогда как другие считают, что они чувствуют и обиду.

----------


## June

*Реверсия*

Еще одним способом справиться с чувствами, которые представляют психологическую угрозу собственному “Я”, является проигрывание сценария, переключающего отношение человека с субъекта на объект или наоборот. Например, если некто чувствует, что желание испытывать заботу со стороны других является постыдным или содержит угрозу, он может жертвенно удовлетворить свою потребность в зависимости, проявляя заботу о другом и бессознательно идентифицируясь с этим человеком, получающим удовлетворение от заботы о себе. Этот частный случай реверсии является оправданным временем приспособлением терапевтов, часто испытывающих чувство дискомфорта от собственной зависимости, но которые бывают счастливы забоатиться о ком-то. 
Как только ребенок достигает возраста, когда он начинает играть с куклами или “ролевыми персонажами” (куклы для мальчиков сейчас тоже продаются), о нем можно сказать: он использует реверсию. Достоинством реверсии является то обстоятельство, что человек перемещает сильные аспекты трансакций таким образом, чтобы играть скорее в инициирующую роль, чем отвечающую. Сторонники теории контроля-овладения называют это явление “трансформацией пассивного в активное”. Если развивается положительный сценарий, защита работает конструктивно. Если же имеет место отрицательный сценарий – деструктивно. Например, в общинах при унизительных и других обрядах посвящения, связанных с насилием, опыт преследуемой во время посвящения жертвы трансформируется, и ситуация начинает ощущаться как положительная благодаря переключению с пассивной роли на активную, с жертвы – на преследователя. 
Иногда в клинической практике можно столкнуться с человеком, который использует реверсию для того, чтобы бросить вызов находчивости терапевта. Я длительное время работала с мужчиной, у которого была глубоко депрессивная мать-алкоголичка. Будучи мальчиком, он каждое утро видел ее сидящей с чашкой кофе и сигаретой в руке, вымотанную и несчастную. Проблема этого человека заключалась в его склонности к депрессии, берущей свое начало в неудовлетворительных отношениях с несчастной, склонной к суициду женщиной. Когда пациент приходил на сессию, он внимательно изучал мое лицо и произносил: “Сегодня вы выглядите устало”. Или: “Вы определенно погружены в мысли о чем-то”. Иногда он был прав, но в большинстве случаев я находилась в хорошем настроении и бывала озадачена его неточными наблюдениями. С течением времени я все более активно оспаривала заключения пациента о моей усталости или подавленности, отвечая, что меня это не беспокоит. Вместо того, чтобы заинтересоваться моими ответами и использовать мои комментарии как мостик к пониманию того факта, что он смещает или проецирует, он психологически поменялся со мной ролями. Пациент утверждал: хотя я и думаю, что мне хорошо, это очевидно не так; он необыкновенно чутко и внимательно наблюдает за людьми и сразу может распознать подавленного человека. 
Этот пациент, по сути, сделал себя терапевтом, а меня – своим пациентом, таким образом перевернув трудную для него ситуацию. Его детский опыт, связанный с ненадежным материнским авторитетом, не предоставил ему основы для эмоциональной безопасности в роли, которая предполагает зависимость – особенно от объекта женского пола. В этом случае, хотя использование им реверсии и защищало его от осознания глубоко лежащих беспокоящих чувств, оно также имело и другую, менее приятную сторону. Ему было очень трудно находиться в отношениях, которые были бы эмоционально реципрокными (взаимными). В число стимулов, вызывавших его депрессивные симптомы, входила серия неудачных дружб и любовных попыток, когда его стремление воссоздать сценарий зависимого и нуждающегося ребенка и эмпатически ограниченного родителя (с самим собой) в конце концов заставляло мучиться близких ему людей. 
Другим субъектом моего исследования альтруизма (McWilliams, 1984) был привлекательный мужчина сорока лет. Ему доставляла огромное удовольствие его активность как добровольца международного агентства, занимавшегося усыновлением детей в тяжелых случаях (некоторые из них были особого этнического происхождения, другие имели физические недостатки, уродства или страдали врожденными заболеваниями). Вот его слова: “Я не могу описать, какое чувствую блаженство, когда передаю ребенка его приемной матери и осознаю, что для него началась новая жизнь”. Личная история моего пациента содержала неожиданную, очень травмировавшую его смерть матери, когда мальчику было 2 года. Это событие сопровождалось коротким периодом дистресса. За ним последовало неформальное усыновление ребенка экономкой, которая позже вышла замуж за его отца и стала ему матерью во всех психологических нюансах этого слова. Удачно организовывав усыновление, он чувствовал радость от осознания того факта, что спасал кого-то, как и сам был когда-то спасен (хотя он никогда не осознавал связи между своим прошлым и своей гуманной деятельностью). Мой пациент также испытывал облегчение, что в этот раз ситуация перевернулась: он спаситель, у него существует власть, и есть другая сторона, которой является беспомощный зависимый ребенок. 
Возможно, читатель отметил, что по мере продвижения в обсуждении этих защитных процессов не обнаруживается ни одного типа личности, который бы отражал сверхзависимость от них. Психологически здоровые люди стремятся не только использовать большинство зрелых защит (например, реверсию). Они также сдерживают тревогу и справляются с другими тяжелыми эмоциональными состояниями, обращаясь к различным защитным моделям. Поэтому на них нельзя навесить какой-то один ярлык.

----------


## June

*Идентификация*

Включение идентификации в список защитных механизмов может показаться излишним, так как большинство из нас расценивают возможность идентифицироваться с другим человеком или с его отдельными сторонами как конструктивную незащитную тенденцию. Установлено, что только некоторые виды идентификации могут считаться компонентами защит (например, той, которую психологи с ориентацией на социальное научение назвали “моделирование”). Но психоаналитически думающие терапевты продолжают считать, что многие виды идентификации вызываются необходимостью избегать тревогу, горе, стыд, другие болезненные аффекты, или для того, чтобы поддерживать себя, ощущая угрозу чувству самоуважения и целостности. Как и другие зрелые защитные процессы, идентификация является нормальным аспектом психологического развития и становится проблематичной только в определенных условиях. 
Фрейд (1923) был первым, кто предложил различать защитную и незащитную идентификацию —”анаклитическую” идентификацию (от греческого слова, означающего “полагаться на”) – и “идентификацию с агрессором”. Первый тип идентификации мотивируется невыполненным желанием походить на значимого человека (“Мамочка великодушна и создает комфорт, и я хочу быть как она”). Второй тип Фрейд рассматривал как автоматический, но мотивированный защитным решением проблемы ощущения угрозы со стороны другого человека, обладающего властью (“Я боюсь мамочкиного наказания за мои враждебные импульсы; если я стану как она, ее власть будет внутри меня, а не вне меня”). Фрейд полагал, что многие действия идентификации содержат элементы как непосредственного прямого принятия того, что любимо, так и защитного уподобления тому, что является пугающим. 
Аналитики используют слово “идентификация”, чтобы подчеркнуть зрелый уровень осознанной (даже если и частично бессознательной) попытки стать похожим на другого человека. Эта способность развивается естественным образом, начиная с ранних инфантильных форм, содержащих желание проглотить другого человека целиком, до более тонких, дискриминативных и субъективно произвольных процессов выборочного принятия качеств другого человека. Считается, что потенциал идентификации расширяется и модифицируется в течение всей жизни и является основой психологического роста и изменений. 
Фактически, высокая ценность, которую аналитики придают эмоциональной близости, определяется именно тем, что близкие отношения создают благоприятную возможность для взаимного обогащения идентификациями (аргументы в пользу этого эффекта: R. Blank & G. Blank, 1968, книга о браке). В целом, можно сказать: как примитивная проекция трансформируется у эмоционально здорового человека в течение жизненного цикла во все возрастающую способность к эмпатии; так и архаичные формы идентификации постепенно превращаются во все более тонкие, со множеством нюансов, способы обогащения собственного “Я” путем аккумуляции качеств значимых других. 
Наиболее известной парадигмой идентификации как защиты по Фрейду является эдипова ситуация. Согласно его известной схеме, в жизни маленького ребенка наступает возраст (обычно 3 года), когда его желания монопольного обладания матерью сталкиваются с грубым фактом отцовских притязаний на ее любовь и физическую доступность*. У ребенка есть страх, что его отец, власть которого очевидна и на которого он смотрит глазами соперника, убьет или искалечит его в отместку за желание убить или искалечить его самого. Ребенок в этом случае разрешает страх, связанный с подобными фантазиями, прибегая к идентификации (“Возможно, я и не смогу избавиться от отца, которого все же люблю, и на самом деле не хочу распоряжаться или заполучить мать, у которой имеются и свои проблемы, но я могу быть как отец и вырасту, чтобы иметь кого-то, как мама – в качестве своей собственной партнерши”). Фрейд чувствовал, что такая фантазия, которую он считал нормальной и универсальной, явилась прототипом идентификации с агрессором, в данном случае – с воображаемым агрессором**. 
Идентификация изначально является нейтральным процессом. Она может иметь позитивные или негативные эффекты в зависимости от того, кто является объектом идентификации. Большую часть психотерапевтического процесса составляет распознавание старых и новых идентификаций, которые разрешали конфликт ребенка и стали автоматическими, а теперь являются причиной конфликта у взрослого. 
Например, один министр, с которым я работала над тем, как ему приходилось переживать тяжелые испытания, имел жестокого отца-алкоголика, склонного к насилию, и неэффективную фобическую мать. Мой пациент соревновался со своим дядей Гарри, который разрешал межличностные проблемы при помощи кулаков. Подобное решение было высоко адаптивным для него в течение отрочества, проведенного в хаотичной семье, и при встречах с враждебно настроенными соседями. Будущий министр мог врезать любому, кто стоял на его пути, и в результате никто с ним не связывался. Будучи еще молодым человеком, он таким образом справлялся со страхом, разряжал беспокоящие его чувства, которые не находили понимания в доме, сохранял чувство самоуважения и гарантию того, что другие также будут его уважать. Однако в дальнейшем, когда он однажды стал угрожать побить нескольких противных церковных старост, он потерял уважение многих своих избирателей, которые сочли его поведение несовместимым с позицией настоящего христианина. И мой пациент приступил к терапии, зная, что должен выработать новые способы преодоления стресса. Как только он пришел к пониманию природы своих ранних идентификаций и цены, которую ему приходиться за них платить сегодня, он справился со всеми проблемами. 
Так как идентификация представляется средством на все случаи жизни, она более часто используется как защита в случаях эмоционального стресса (когда подвергаются проверке на прочность имеющиеся субъективные представления о том, кто ты есть). Очевидно, смерть и потеря подталкивают к идентификации с утраченным объектом любви, а затем – с теми, кто займет место утраченного в эмоциональном мире человека. Желание подростков найти героев, с которыми они могли бы соревноваться в попытках справиться со сложными требованиями “туманной юности”, наблюдается в течение многих веков. Фактически, тревожный рост суицидов среди подростков, наблюдающийся в последние годы, некоторые психоаналитики связывают с неудовлетворенностью современных подростков сегодняшними героями, предлагаемыми западной культурой (Hendin, 1975). 
По-видимому, некоторые люди идентифицируются более легко и гибко, чем другие, представляя собой как бы “промокашку”, впитывающую любые психологические чернила. Очевидно, к группе риска относятся те, кто хотя бы в малейшей степени страдает от нарушения базовой идентичности. Опыт конверсии содержит значительный компонент идентификации как защиты. Даже вполне здоровые люди с некоторым нарушением в области идентичности (например, женщины с истерической организацией характера и с бессознательным чувством, что ее пол является проблемой) могут больше других идентифицироваться с кем-либо из окружения, кто производит впечатление, что он лучше справляется с жизненными трудностями. 
Возможно, способность человека идентифицироваться с новыми объектами любви является главным способом, благодаря которому люди освобождаются от эмоционального страдания, и одним из основных способов, который использует психотерапия в целях достижения изменений. Исследования терапевтического процесса неоднократно обнаруживали, что эмоциональные качества отношений между пациентом и терапевтом имеют более высокую корреляцию с результатом лечения, чем любой другой специфический фактор (Strupp, 1989). В последних аналитических статьях, посвященных терапевтическому процессу, уделяется особое внимание взаимоотношениям, в то время как интерпретация, считавшаяся главной опорой психологического лечения, почти не упоминается (Loewald, 1957; Levenson, 1972; Greenberg & Mitchell, 1983: Meissner, 1991). 
В психоаналитическом лечении, где склонность пациента идентифицироваться с терапевтом поддерживается ради ее восстановительной силы, она также защищает (насколько это возможно) от абъюза. Практики стараются не эксплуатировать готовность пациента к идентификации, предоставляя человеческие добродетели (сострадание, заинтересованность, терпимость к различиям и чувство решающей ответственности за свое поведение) как всеобщие качества, воздерживаясь от показа особенностей своих личных качеств, от советов или от соглашения с чьим-то мнением. Фрейд настойчиво предостерегал аналитиков от того, чтобы подпасть под искушение представить себя в роли могущественного спасителя, знахаря или пророка в глазах своих пациентов. Это остается ведущим принципом: нарциссическое злоупотребление желанием пациента идентифицироваться остается профессиональным “табу”, хотя и нарушается наиболее часто из всех терапевтических запретов.

----------


## June

*Отреагирование (вовне-действие, отыгрывание, acting out)*

Другим механизмом, заслуживающим обсуждения, является общая категория “отреагирования”. Я заключила этот термин в кавычки, чтобы привлечь внимание к тому, как часто этот ярлык навешивается на все виды поведения. Это может не нравиться человеку, к которому он применяется, часто с некоторым уничижительным оттенком. Вероятно, многие из читателей встречались с непрофессиональным использованием данного термина с оттенком осуждения, без учета технического значения данного понятия. 
Насколько мне известно, впервые выражение “отреагирование” появилось в психоаналитической литературе при описании действий пациентов вне офиса, когда их поведение реализовывало чувства, направленные на аналитика, но которые пациент боялся испытывать или допустить в сознание, особенно в присутствии аналитика (Freud, 1914). 
Позже термин “отреагирование вовне” стали использовать в основном для описания поведения, обусловленного бессознательной потребностью справиться с тревогой, ассоциированной с внутренне запрещенными чувствами и желаниями, а также с навязчивыми страхами, фантазиями и воспоминаниями (Aichhorn, 1936; Fenichel, 1945). Проигрывая пугающий сценарий, пациент, бессознательно испытывающий страх, оборачивает пассивное в активное, превращает чувство беспомощности и уязвимости в действенный опыт и силу, независимо от того, насколько болезненна драма, которую он разыгрывает (Weiss, Sampson & the MZPRG, 1986). 
Несколько лет назад я наблюдала одну учительницу. Ее взаимоотношения со своей карающей матерью заставляли женщину одновременно испытывать и чувство страха, и чувство сильного голода по близости. Моя пациентка предприняла сексуальные попытки с коллегой по имени Нэнси через насколько недель после начала терапии. Мне казалось, что она начала испытывать некоторое желание близости со мной и бессознательно предположила, что я, как и ее мать, буду с презрением относиться к ее привязанности. Она справилась со своими бессознательными и запрещенными стремлениями путем отреагирования тех аспектов, которых хотела и боялась, с той женщиной, что носила мое имя. Такой вид проигрывания, если допустить, что моя интерпретация данного события точна, часто случается во время анализа, особенно с теми пациентами, в которых с детства был заложен страх осуждения взрослым их потребностей и чувств. 
Таким образом, термин отреагирование относится к любому виду поведения, которое предполагает выражение отношений переноса, привносить которые в терапию в словесной форме пациент чувствует для себя еще недостаточно безопасным. Этот термин может быть также применим к процессу, благодаря которому любое отношение вне или внутри терапии разряжается в действии с бессознательной целью справиться со страхами, связанными с этим отношением. То, что отреагируется вовне, преимущественно саморазрушительно или преимущественно способствует росту, или может быть в некоторой степени и тем, и другим. То, что заставляет отреагировать вовне, не является ни плохим ни хорошим, но такова бессознательная и пугающая природа импульсов, толкающая человека к действию компульсивным, автоматическим образом, который отличает поведение при отреагировании вовне. Использование популярного сегодня слова “отреагирование” для обозначения любого нежелательного поведения, например, детского шума или невежливого приветствия, является психоаналитически неоправданным. Негативный оттенок, который приобрело это выражение, нередко отражает тот факт, что позитивные виды отреагирования не привлекают к себе внимания так, как это свойственно его деструктивным видам. 
Существует несколько навязчивых ярлыков, созданных аналитиками для обозначения обычно бессознательных типов поведения, которые подпадают под общий заголовок отреагирования. Сюда входят, например, эксгибиционизм, вуайеризм, садизм, мазохизм, перверсии и все понятия, содержащие приставку “контр”: контрфобия, контрзависимость, контрвраждебность и так далее*. 
Все эти тенденции, когда они относятся к действиям, понимаемым как защитные, дают основание предполагать лежащий в их основе страх или другие непризнанные негативные чувства. Раннее наблюдение Фрейда – мы отреагируем то, чего не помним – по-прежнему остается проницательным, особенно, если допустить, что причиной, по которой мы чего-то не помним, является нечто чрезвычайно болезненное, переходящее из состояния невозможности вспомнить в состояние отыгрывания в данный момент. 
В той мере, в какой определенная категория людей полагается на отреагирование при решении своих психологических дилемм, эта группа подпадает под категорию импульсивных личностей. Подобная классификация вводит в заблуждение, так как подразумевает простую готовность сделать что-либо, чего хочется, прямо сейчас. Психотерапевтический опыт подвел многих серьезных клиницистов к убеждению: то, что может выглядеть как спонтанность или неосложненная импульсивность, часто является бессознательно и чрезвычайно сложно мотивированным поведением, которое может наивно и беспорядочно выражать все, что угодно. Люди с истерической организацией личности известны отреагированием своих сексуальных сценариев; людей со всеми видами зависимости можно рассматривать как отреагирующих отношение к предмету своего предпочтения (в таких случаях, конечно, химическая зависимость может усложнить то, что уже было психологической зависимостью); люди с компульсиями, по определению, являются отреагирующими, когда уступают внутреннему давлению и вовлекаются в свои определенные компульсивные действия; социопаты вновь и вновь проигрывают сложные паттерны манипуляций. Таким образом, эта защита может проявляться во многих резко отличающихся клинических случаях.

----------


## June

*Сексуализация (инстинктуализация)*

Некоторые авторы, пишущие о защитных процессах, включили бы сексуализацию в концепцию отреагирования, поскольку ее действие обычно принимает форму отыгрывания. Я решила представить ее отдельно, частично из-за того, что сексуализация возможна без отреагирования вовне (процесс, который более точно можно было бы назвать эротизацией), а частично из-за того, что понятие с таким общим и интересным смыслом заслуживает особого внимания. 
Изначально Фрейд полагал, что в основе всех видов человеческой деятельности фактически лежит базальная сексуальная энергия – сила, которую он описывал как либидо. (Позже в своих теоретических изысканиях, находясь под впечатлением от размеров человеческой деструктивности, он решил, что агрессивные стремления являются столь же фундаментальными и мотивирующими. Однако большая часть лексики его клинической теории происходит с того времени, когда Фрейд еще не изменил своего взгляда.) Одним из следствий его биологической, базирующейся на драйвах, психологической теории явилась тенденция рассматривать сексуальное поведение как выражение первичной мотивации, ни из чего не происходящей и ни от чего не зависящей. Объективно говоря, сексуальность является сильной динамической основой в человеческих существах, и человеческое сексуальное поведение во многих случаях можно приравнять к соответственно направленному выражению желания продолжения рода. 
Клинический опыт и исследовательская работа (Stoller, 1968, 1975, 1980, 1985; Money, 1980, 1988) спустя многие годы после работы Фрейда удивили большинство психоаналитически ориентированных ученых тем, в каких масштабах сексуальная фантазия и активность используются как защита для управления тревогой, сохранения самоуважения, нивелировки стыда или отвлечения от чувства внутренней умерщвленности. 
Люди могут сексуализировать любой опыт, бессознательно стремясь превратить ужас, боль или другое переполняющее чувство в восторг. В аналитической литературе этот процесс называется также инстинктуализацией. Сексуальное побуждение – наиболее действенный способ почувствовать, что ты жив. Детским страхом смерти, который испытал ребенок, оставшийся один, ужасом перенесенного насилия над ним или другого страшного несчастья можно управлять психологически посредством превращения травматической ситуации в жизнеутверждающую. Изучение людей с необычными сексуальными наклонностями часто открывало опыт детских переживаний, которые превосходили способность ребенка справляться с ними и вследствие этого были трансформированы в самоинициированную сексуализацию травмы. Например, в работе Столлера о сексуальных мазохистах (Stoller, 1975) обнаружилось, что многие из тех, кто говорил о необходимости испытывать боль для достижения наивысшего эротического наслаждения, перенесли внутренние болезненные вмешательства при лечении в детском возрасте. 
В общем, многие из нас используют сексуализацию для того, чтобы преодолеть и сделать более приятными некоторые печальные события в нашей жизни. Для людей разного пола имеются различия в том, что они склонны сексуализировать: для женщин более характерно сексуализировать зависимость, а для мужчин – агрессивность. Некоторые люди сексуализируют деньги, другие – грязь, третьи – власть и так далее. Многие из нас сексуализируют процесс обучения; эротичность присутствия талантливого учителя была отмечена со времен Сократа. Тенденцией людей эротизировать свою реакцию на кого-либо, представляющего власть, можно объяснить тот факт, почему политики и другие избранники имеют так много сексуально доступных поклонников и почему возможность сексуального насилия и сексуальной эксплуатации так велика среди влиятельных и известных людей. 
Возможность того, что люди, находящиеся в слабой позиции, оборачивают свою зависть, враждебность и страх в сексуальный сценарий, в котором компенсируют соответствующий недостаток официальной власти обращением к очень личной власти эротики, составляет одну из социально значимых причин, по которой необходимо иметь законы и договоренности, защищающие тех, кто является зависимыми от других (работник от нанимателя, студент от учителя, сержант от лейтенанта и так далее). 
Нам всем необходимо освободиться от искушений, созданных нашими собственными защитами, также как и от возможности быть использованными людьми, являющимися авторитетами в нашей жизни. 
Рискуя затронуть пункт, приложимый ко всем защитным процессам, позвольте мне сделать ударение на том, что сексуализация не является по своей сути проблематичной или деструктивной. Человеческие индивидуальные сексуальные фантазии, паттерны ответов и практика, вероятно, в большей степени индивидуальны, чем большинство других психологических аспектов нашей жизни. Что одного человека может зажечь, другого оставляет холодным. Если я сексуализирую опыт, полученный от того, что кто-то держит меня за волосы (даже если истоки моего поведения лежат в детстве и представляют собой защитное сексуализирование таскания за волосы моей жестокой матерью), и мой сексуальный партнер любит перебирать пальцами мои волосы, я, вероятно, не буду обращаться к психотерапевту. Но если я сексуализирую переживание страха перед насилующим, вновь и вновь вступая в отношения с мужчинами, которые бьют меня, то мне хорошо было бы поискать помощи. Как и у любой другой защиты, у сексуализации имеются контекст и следствия ее использования во взрослом возрасте, которые определяют, надо ли (мне самой или другим) расценивать ее как позитивную адаптацию, дурную привычку или патологию.

----------


## June

*Сублимация*

Одно время понятие сублимации находило широкое понимание среди образованной публики и представляло собой способ рассматривания различных человеческих наклонностей. Теперь, с отходом от теории драйвов как центральной в психоанализе, сублимацию стали меньше рассматривать в психоаналитической литературе, и она пользуется все меньшей популярностью как концепция. Изначально считалось, что сублимация является “хорошей” защитой, благодаря которой можно находить креативные, здоровые, социально приемлемые или конструктивные решения внутренних конфликтов между примитивными стремлениями и запрещающими силами. 
Сублимация была тем обозначением, которое первоначально Фрейд дал социально приемлемому выражению базирующихся на биологии импульсов (к которым относятся стремления сосать, кусать, есть, драться, совокупляться, разглядывать других и демонстрировать себя, наказывать, причинять боль, защищать потомство и так далее). Так, Фрейд указывал, что дантист может сублимировать садизм, выставляющийся художник – эксгибиционизм, адвокат – желание уничтожать врагов. Согласно Фрейду, инстинктивные желания обретают силу влияния, благодаря обстоятельствам детства индивида; некоторые драйвы или конфликты приобретают особое значение и могут быть направлены на полезную созидательную деятельность. 
Данная защита расценивается как здоровое средство разрешения психологических трудностей по двум причинам: во-первых, она благоприятствует конструктивному поведению, полезному для группы, во-вторых, она разряжает импульс вместо того, чтобы тратить огромную эмоциональную энергию на трансформацию его во что-либо другое (например, как при реактивном формировании) или на противодействие ему противоположно направленной силой (отрицание, репрессия). Такая разрядка энергии считается положительной по своей сути: она позволяет человеческому организму поддерживать необходимый гомеостаз (Fenichel, 1945). 
Сублимация остается понятием, на которое по-прежнему ссылаются в психоаналитической литературе, если автор указывает на найденный кем-то креативный и полезный способ выражения проблемных импульсов и конфликтов. В противоположность общему неправильному пониманию того обстоятельства, что объектом психотерапии является избавление от инфантильных побуждений, психоаналитическая позиция относительно здоровья и роста подразумевает представление, что инфантильная часть нашей природы продолжает существовать и во взрослом состоянии. У нас нет возможности совершенно избавиться от нее. Мы можем только сдерживать ее более или менее удачно. 
Цели аналитической терапии включают в себя понимание всех аспектов собственного “я” (даже самых примитивных и беспокоящих), развитие сострадания к самому себе (и к другим, так как человек нуждается в проецировании и смещении прежде непризнаваемых желаний унижать) и расширение границ свободы для разрешения старых конфликтов новыми способами. Эти цели не подразумевают “очищения” собственного “Я” от вызывающих отвращение аспектов или блокирование примитивных желаний. Именно это позволяет считать сублимацию вершиной развития Эго, многое объясняет в отношении психоанализа к человеческому существу и присущим ему возможностям и ограничениям, а также подразумевает значимость информации психоаналитического диагноза. 
На этом заканчивается мой обзор защитных операций, который необходим для понимания организации характера индивида. Я должна напомнить читателю, что данная книга посвящена структуре личности, а не только личностным расстройствам. Хотя она и сфокусирована на постановке клинического диагноза, предполагающего, что человек, обратившийся за помощью, в любом случае страдает, следует помнить, что истоки проблемы, с которой надлежит справиться, могут лежать не в основе характера пациента. Например, проблема может служить ответом на стресс, который чрезмерно перенапряг резервы, имеющиеся у пациента, обладающего любой структурой характера. 
Но способ страдания человека отражает его личностную организацию. И попытка смягчить страдание требует чуткого отношения к индивидуальным особенностям. И кактус, и плющ растут, если их поливают и достаточно освещают. Но садовник, не учитывающий особенностей каждого растения, никогда не вырастит их полноценными. Понимание разнообразия людей, основ их характеров является чрезвычайно значимым для ведения эффективной психотерапии – независимо от того обстоятельства, есть ли у пациента проблемы, обозначаемые как характерологические, или их не существует. Терапевтическая позиция, помогающая обсессивному человеку, который страдает от депрессии, отличается от позиции, помогающей другому депрессивному клиенту, чья основа личности более истерично организована. 
Каждый из нас испытывает сильные страхи и желания детства. Ими возможно управлять с помощью доступной в данный момент защитной стратегии. При этом одни методы преодоления стоит поддерживать, а другие должны заменить ранние жизненные сценарии. Целью чуткого психодиагностического процесса является не оценка тяжести чьей-либо “болезни” или определение того, какие люди находятся за пределами “нормы” (McDougal, 1980). Этой целью становится необходимость понять особенности страдающего человека и придать ему силы таким образом, чтобы он мог оставить прошлое и построить будущее. 
В следующих главах я опишу основные наиболее часто встречающиеся психодинамические организации личности. Каждая категория, как я указывала выше, представляет свойственное данному характеру доверие к определенной защите или группе защит. Она содержит широкий круг, в котором представлены как явные психотики, так и те, кто является образцом психологического здоровья. Я буду описывать субъективные и объективные аспекты работы с представителями каждого типа личности, переводя психоаналитические термины и понятия, где это возможно, на язык обычных клинических взаимодействий.

----------

